# Dig's Builds



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Here's Sho Nuff!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man that is one sick ass van.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice....I can Dig It....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

insane creation David and the whole LUGK crew on this one..very cool project man!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

everything about this van is just bad ass! great job fella's


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 31 2011, 12:48 PM~19746734
> *Here's Sho Nuff!
> 
> 
> ...



Came out bad ass Dig!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

right on Dig.You finished it. :rimshot: :run: :worship:good going,can't wait for you to show this one at a show.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 31 2011, 01:48 PM~19746734
> *Here's Sho Nuff!
> 
> 
> ...


damn dig sho nuff is sick homie diggin it! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 31 2011, 02:48 PM~19746734
> *Here's Sho Nuff!
> 
> 
> ...



Came out bad azz dig. N I bet pics don't do the details justice


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice job !! looks great !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 31 2011, 01:48 PM~19746734
> *Here's Sho Nuff!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

sick build :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks fellas. the crew came together for me on this one. I've had that kit sitting in my closet for over 10 years. Nice to get that one DONE.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 31 2011, 03:53 PM~19746779
> *man that is one sick ass van.
> *


x2 !


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Got some paint on Diggs lincon,going 4 dat cherry black look,fixin to clear it..hope u Digg it.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 2 2011, 07:39 PM~19770624
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH WEY,YOU HIT THE BLACK CHERRY WITH THAT ONE.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 2 2011, 07:39 PM~19770624
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah. you nailed it brutha!!! that shade & amount of flake is exactly what I was looking for. :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

that sho nuff is a bad ass piece ,, for sho nuff.. :biggrin: 

10 years? damm..I bet that is a big relief?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 3 2011, 11:06 AM~19776848
> *that sho nuff is a bad ass piece ,, for sho nuff.. :biggrin:
> 
> 10 years? damm..I bet that is a big relief?
> *


thanks Hydro. Yeah 10 years, if not longer than that. I had most of the body work done over the years, but had so many different ideas for it... & couldn't commit to any of em. Machio was kinda the dude that said "that 1!" :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 2 2011, 05:39 PM~19770624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My kind of car right here!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 3 2011, 11:46 AM~19777136
> *My kind of car right here!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 2 2011, 05:39 PM~19770624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 31 2011, 04:31 PM~19747677
> *sick build  :biggrin:
> *


HEARD YOU GOT HER BACK HUH.HEY DIG-SHOW NEXT MONTH MARCH 19-FARMERS BRANCH.MODEL CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 9 2011, 09:19 AM~19825849
> *HEARD YOU GOT HER BACK HUH.HEY DIG-SHOW NEXT MONTH MARCH 19-FARMERS BRANCH.MODEL CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET.
> *


ooooh yeah, it's DONE brutha. I will be there, no doubt! Hopin to have a cpl more complete by then.. at least the Conti. Just waiting on a few parts to get back to that 1, it's almost done though


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

on the bench: 64 Conti "Lola"; 70's Chevy Van "Sho Nuff"; 76 Eldo "Ga-Lac-tic Traveler"; Donk Caddy "Heir 23"; 60 Chevy 
Delivery Wagon "Space Ghost"

This fool come's up with some cool ass names for his cars... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 9 2011, 02:34 PM~19828242
> *on the bench: 64 Conti "Lola"; 70's Chevy Van "Sho Nuff"; 76 Eldo "Ga-Lac-tic Traveler"; Donk Caddy "Heir 23"; 60 Chevy
> Delivery Wagon "Space Ghost"
> 
> ...


thanks bro. it's all about the concept!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 9 2011, 02:52 PM~19828849
> *thanks bro.  it's all about the concept!
> *


 I love the names behind the builds...







this is the frame for my 57 fairlane.. because of the leaf springs? the car is going to be called.
THE-BRIDGE- OF SIGHS.... its a song by Robin Trower...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

lol cool. You had a cool name for a Lincoln awhile back too.. What was that one?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 9 2011, 03:33 PM~19829134
> *lol cool.  You had a cool name for a Lincoln awhile back too.. What was that one?
> *


 yea it's gonna have a Texas theme.. The 65 Stinkin LEAN-coln, for those Kool-aid
sippers... the music is going to be


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

LOL hell yeah, that's the 1 LEAN-coln


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 9 2011, 04:59 PM~19829734
> *LOL hell yeah, that's the 1 LEAN-coln
> *


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

here's a quick cpl shots of the interior for the Conti.










I basically butchered this interior to wrap each of the panels with a cpl different black fabrics here. One has got this patent leather look to it. The seat inserts have a foam pad under the fabric to give it more of a plush look too.



















quick mock to make sure you can see the damn thing. black interior can be a beeyotch. but i think it looks good.










just gotta finish up the suspension, but prolly tomorrow  & then wait on my new bumpers to get in. :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

commin out good dig my nig.I like it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 14 2011, 07:06 PM~19869360
> *commin out good dig my nig.I like it.
> *


X2 !


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 14 2011, 04:52 PM~19869262
> *here's a quick cpl shots of the interior for the Conti.
> 
> 
> ...


yea looking tight homie! :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Feb 15 2011, 12:57 PM~19875436
> *yea looking tight homie! :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

lincoln looks killer homie :0


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 15 2011, 01:56 PM~19876214
> *lincoln looks killer homie :0
> *


thanks man & ooh you have seen the engine yet :happysad: I'm almost done man. I'll have complete pics soon.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

gettin down on the stinkin.. looks good bro..


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

thats one sick ride homie, looking good! :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 15 2011, 01:06 PM~19876255
> *thanks man & ooh you have seen the engine yet  :happysad:    I'm almost done man.  I'll have complete pics soon.
> *


not yet sir :0


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

twin supercharged 351 :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

DAMN :0


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

finally finished the interior..


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

That is sick Dig! :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 21 2011, 07:03 PM~19925684
> *finally finished the interior..
> 
> 
> ...


thats coming along homie cant wait to see it finish! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 21 2011, 07:03 PM~19925684
> *finally finished the interior..
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! is this a 64? sweet color an the rims look killer on it!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 21 2011, 07:03 PM~19925684
> *finally finished the interior..
> 
> 
> ...


awesome detail work Dig bro'...cant wait to c da build all done up. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 21 2011, 09:45 PM~19928085
> *nice!! is this a 64? sweet color an the rims look killer on it!!
> *


thanks yall. yeah 64! just gotta make a window for the back, finish the exhaust, add door handles & wait for the new bumpers from Modelhaus. Not too much longer. hno:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 21 2011, 05:03 PM~19925684
> *finally finished the interior..
> 
> 
> ...


love the interior detail :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 21 2011, 04:03 PM~19925684
> *finally finished the interior..
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN DIG THE CONTI LOOKS BADASS BRO :thumbsup: where did u get that engine from?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks bro. Engine (& chassis) came from this old Lincoln Mark Pro Street kit.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

LOOKS GOOD DIG,LOVE THE LINK BASKET.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Dig... dude that thing is a beast! Great work!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 22 2011, 02:37 PM~19933094
> *thanks bro.  Engine (& chassis) came from this old Lincoln Mark Pro Street kit.
> 
> 
> ...


still got the rest of this kit?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 22 2011, 03:47 PM~19934036
> *still got the rest of this kit?
> *


not really, I ruined the body a few years ago cutting out the cool hump in the trunk. was trying to fit mold it into an impala trunk or sum stupid :uh: seats, roll bar, glass, body w/o trunk... that's about it. not even sure if the hood is in there.

check it.. 

in the words of the great Dr. Dre... "the muthafukkin saga continues"

61 Linc :biggrin: 










we'll open the trunk on this one


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 22 2011, 04:48 PM~19934466
> *not really, I ruined the body a few years ago cutting out the cool hump in the trunk. was trying to fit mold it into an impala trunk or sum stupid  :uh:  seats, roll bar, glass, body w/o trunk... that's about it.  not even sure if the hood is in there.
> 
> check it..
> ...


HELL YEAH WEY.CONVERTIBLE NOW,DANG.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

no plans for this 1 yet. any ideas on paint? Machio?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> not really, I ruined the body a few years ago cutting out the cool hump in the trunk. was trying to fit mold it into an impala trunk or sum stupid :uh: seats, roll bar, glass, body w/o trunk... that's about it. not even sure if the hood is in there.
> i want to build one of these into a lowrider!!
> 
> in the words of the great Dr. Dre... "the muthafukkin saga continues"
> ...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> > not really, I ruined the body a few years ago cutting out the cool hump in the trunk. was trying to fit mold it into an impala trunk or sum stupid :uh: seats, roll bar, glass, body w/o trunk... that's about it. not even sure if the hood is in there.
> > i want to build one of these into a lowrider!!
> >
> > in the words of the great Dr. Dre... "the muthafukkin saga continues"
> ...


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

the van is bad ass bro..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 22 2011, 05:48 PM~19934466
> *not really, I ruined the body a few years ago cutting out the cool hump in the trunk. was trying to fit mold it into an impala trunk or sum stupid  :uh:  seats, roll bar, glass, body w/o trunk... that's about it.  not even sure if the hood is in there.
> 
> check it..
> ...


NICE FIND BRO! keep us updated on it


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

DA DIG YALL,nice score homie,Mabe a space ghost theme ??


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 21 2011, 05:03 PM~19925684
> *finally finished the interior..
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the fabric on your car furniture.. looks plush looks real.. and that 351 
motor looks like a monster... Now you gonna fuck with a vert?
yea its gonna be a couple fords in this thread for 2011...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 23 2011, 01:58 PM~19941780
> *DA DIG YALL,nice score homie,Mabe a space ghost theme ??
> *


lol yeah Space Ghost is the theme of the 60 Sedan Delivery


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 23 2011, 02:34 PM~19942032
> *lol yeah Space Ghost is the theme of the 60 Sedan Delivery
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD ONE DIG MY NIG


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 23 2011, 02:06 PM~19941831
> *I love the fabric on your car furniture..  looks plush looks real.. and that 351
> motor looks like a monster...  Now you gonna fuck with  a vert?
> yea its gonna be a couple fords in this thread for 2011...
> *


thanks bro. those Continentals are some of my favorites. I saw that 61 on ebay & had to jump on it. it was only like $26. clean cast of everything from the chrome to engine. 

maybe work up sumn like this on it...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:biggrin: got my party bus today


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

ooh can't wait to start on this new project :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 1 2011, 10:47 AM~19988525
> *ooh can't wait to start on this new project  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I like that van!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Da Dig y'all.....I see u Rockin Da school bus,some seriuse pimp shhit going on in this tread,much props....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 1 2011, 07:47 PM~19988525
> *ooh can't wait to start on this new project  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 1 2011, 02:25 PM~19989555
> *Da Dig y'all.....I see u Rockin Da school bus,some seriuse pimp shhit going on in this tread,much props....
> *


thanks man, WILL BE pimpin'.. gonna have to brainstorm with chall at the meeting & see what all I'm gonna do with them. 

One is def gonna be all tagged up graf style.. probably the bus

maybe some Gunmetal with some graphics on the RV.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH MY GOD!! Where did you get that School Bus from?? I definitely need to find one so I can build the Partridge Family Bus lmao


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 1 2011, 02:50 PM~19989783
> *OH MY GOD!! Where did you get that School Bus from?? I definitely need to find one so I can build the Partridge Family Bus lmao
> *


LOL. Ebay. look up bonnet bus. they aren't too hard to find & not too pricey.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kool... Thanks bro


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice projects Dig. Like the SpaceGhost decals. And will be watching to see what you do with the Hess van.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 1 2011, 03:01 PM~19989879
> *Nice projects Dig. Like the SpaceGhost decals. And will be watching to see what you do with the Hess van.
> 
> 
> *


thanks. yeah SpaceGhost in next! should be able to get it in primer tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Everything up in here is nice as hell!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Space Gost update:

pretty sure I've decided on the 60's style custom route. I've got some cool old swivel buckets & the perfect air cleaner coming to dress up the OG 409.









here's a couple wheel options I'm considering too. Let me know which look you think I should go with here..










20" Centerlines.. maybe paint the centers of these Graphite to match the body...










could paint the centers of these too :dunno: 










or just keep it old school :dunno:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 11 2011, 11:55 AM~20067305
> *Space Gost update:
> 
> pretty sure I've decided on the 60's style custom route.  I've got some cool old swivel buckets & the perfect air cleaner coming to dress up the OG 409.
> ...


Dig is at it again... :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

White wall s look fresh ,wouldent go any other way


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 11 2011, 11:14 AM~20067472
> *White wall s look fresh ,wouldent go any other way
> *


word up. that's what it is then.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

I GOT YO BACK *****,BE READY.

L.U.G.K


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 16 2011, 03:59 PM~20106812
> *I GOT YO BACK *****,BE READY.
> 
> L.U.G.K
> *



ooh yeah, always ready!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 11 2011, 10:14 AM~20067472
> *White wall s look fresh ,wouldent go any other way
> *


 when I look at it with the white walls on it? i keep thinking it needs some spot lights
on each side..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 16 2011, 05:03 PM~20107240
> *when I look at it with the white walls on it? i keep thinking it needs some spot lights
> on each side..
> *


ya know, I hadn't thought of that. I'll definitely try some on & post up some pics to see what you guys think.. sounds like a great idea. Thanks man


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 17 2011, 10:52 AM~20113459
> *ya know, I hadn't thought of that.  I'll definitely try some on & post up some pics to see what you guys think.. sounds like a great idea.  Thanks man
> *


 THANKS FOR THE TALK ON THURSDAY.. YOU MIGHT HAVE PREVENTED ME FROM 
TAKING THE LIFE OF SOME PLASTIC...LOL WHATS UP WITH THAT LINCOLN?


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 31 2011, 02:48 PM~19746734
> *Here's Sho Nuff!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on ur win bro. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks Ram!

& wutup Markie, yeah for some reason I didn't even take any new pics of the Linc yet. It was done enough to make a showing at the contest. & looking pretty good. I'll take some tomorrow.

I did get some progress pics of Space Ghost though





































not sure if I like the hood decal though.. lemme know what you guys think



















& put on a LIL screen on this laptop :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 20 2011, 02:45 AM~20133009
> *Thanks Ram!
> 
> & wutup Markie, yeah for some reason I didn't even take any new pics of the Linc yet.  It was done enough to make a showing at the contest.  & looking pretty good.  I'll take some tomorrow.
> ...


Them side murals look sik. On the hood mayb if u add some outer space around the mural mite set it off more
:dunno: :dunno: just my $.02


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 20 2011, 03:45 AM~20133009
> *Thanks Ram!
> 
> & wutup Markie, yeah for some reason I didn't even take any new pics of the Linc yet.  It was done enough to make a showing at the contest.  & looking pretty good.  I'll take some tomorrow.
> ...


already...lookin sik Dig bro'. cant wait to c more on dis... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Mar 20 2011, 03:38 AM~20133068
> *Them side murals look sik. On the hood mayb if u add some outer space around the mural mite set it off more
> :dunno:  :dunno: just my $.02
> *


appreciate the input man. always looking for suggestions & constructive criticism! & yeah, was thinking the same. I already have one made too  got a planet to go behind the dude.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 20 2011, 01:45 AM~20133009
> *Thanks Ram!
> 
> & wutup Markie, yeah for some reason I didn't even take any new pics of the Linc yet.  It was done enough to make a showing at the contest.  & looking pretty good.  I'll take some tomorrow.
> ...


 I love the sides.. they came out perfect.. the hood is probably cool too, but my old 
eyes cant quite make out what it is........ congrats again on sho nuff..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sorry Markie, shitty pic. 

Here's the graphic:










& the Space Ghost badge on the tailgate










for those unfamiliar with SpaceGhost, this is where the idea came from here...
NYGX6c7CMfQ&feature=related


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 21 2011, 11:01 AM~20142428
> *sorry Markie, shitty pic.
> 
> Here's the graphic:
> ...


Damm.. space ghost is smoking meth! Its more fantasticle ? he beat the shit out of the zorac dude. with a pipe wrench.. lol it took them 7 hours to build a fuckin
point out of two piece's of wood... damm.. busta is in all kinds of shit...
wow.. adult swim.. is crazy.. anyway the 60 is a bad ass car.. but space Ghost 
needs to be in a strait jacket.. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 21 2011, 12:52 PM~20142772
> *Damm..  space ghost is smoking meth!  Its more fantasticle ? he beat the shit out of the zorac dude. with a pipe wrench..   lol it took them 7 hours to build a fuckin
> point out of two  piece's of wood... damm..  busta is in all kinds of shit...
> wow.. adult swim.. is crazy..  anyway the 60 is a bad ass car..   but space Ghost
> ...


LOL yeah I love this shit.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Mar 20 2011, 02:38 AM~20133068
> *Them side murals look sik. On the hood mayb if u add some outer space around the mural mite set it off more
> :dunno:  :dunno: just my $.02
> *


x2 :wow:  yea looking nice dig!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 21 2011, 02:24 PM~20143334
> *x2  :wow:   yea looking nice dig!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

I SEE YOU WEY ON MODEL OF THE MONTH,HELL YEAH


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

My homies are doing it big!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 31 2011, 08:54 AM~20226440
> *My homies are doing it big!
> *


YUP RECOGNIZE!!!!!!!!!!!! BREAK YOSELF  

HEY RIVI I GOT YO BACK WEY.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 31 2011, 08:49 AM~20226408
> *I SEE YOU WEY ON MODEL OF THE MONTH,HELL YEAH
> *


hell yeah bro, all thanks to you guys... that van wouldn't be shit w/o you & Machio's help. :worship: 

yo we gotta put Alladin in that contest for next month :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 31 2011, 11:27 AM~20226999
> *hell yeah bro, all thanks to you guys... that van wouldn't be shit w/o you & Machio's help.  :worship:
> 
> yo we gotta put Alladin in that contest for next month  :biggrin:
> *


That van is clean all the way around. Nice work to you guys!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 31 2011, 09:27 AM~20226999
> *hell yeah bro, all thanks to you guys... that van wouldn't be shit w/o you & Machio's help.  :worship:
> 
> yo we gotta put Alladin in that contest for next month  :biggrin:
> *


4sho on putting aladin in well see if it makes it!  :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

to all my D-Town fam, I've got this concert I've been working on for next Saturday. Y'all need to check it out  

"The Fly School Reunion"


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Digg I'm there, I'llt ake pics if you need me to.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 31 2011, 12:48 PM~20227903
> *Digg I'm there, I'llt ake pics if you need me to.
> *


  that would be awesome man!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that van is BADASS man :thumbsup: when dlo sent me the pics i was like "oh shit look at this" :wow:  :thumbsup: congrats


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 31 2011, 11:02 PM~20232669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR LETTING ME DO MY THING ON THIS VAN DIG.ITS A CLASSIC.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 1 2011, 04:03 AM~20233994
> *that van is BADASS man :thumbsup: when dlo sent me the pics i was like "oh shit look at this"  :wow:  :thumbsup: congrats
> *


thanks man!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 1 2011, 08:15 AM~20234665
> *THANKS FOR LETTING ME DO MY THING ON THIS VAN DIG.ITS A CLASSIC.
> *


shit bro, thank YOU.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats homie :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Space Ghost progress:
































































still a long way to go, but it's coming along


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 3 2011, 11:12 AM~20248064
> *Space Ghost progress:
> 
> 
> ...


 the ghost is lookin good,, I like the chrome extra's. what is that a 60 frame? what about the motor and carbs?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks! & yep. frame & engine all 60 Impala right there. I know it's kinda weird sticking to the kit plans here. & I'm loving the chrome too. it's Alclad.. big ups to the homie Machio for making that happen.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 3 2011, 02:40 PM~20249108
> *thanks! & yep.  frame & engine all 60 Impala right there.  I know it's kinda weird sticking to the kit plans here.  & I'm loving the chrome too.  it's Alclad.. big ups to the homie Machio for making that happen.
> *


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 3 2011, 11:12 AM~20248064
> *Space Ghost progress:
> 
> 
> ...


damn dig thats looking tight bro nice job so far! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

congrats on the MOM win dig!! good to see your still going on the wagon! you should drop those pics in the wagon thread to help keep it bumped?! i dont have any new pics of the 61 yet! :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey homie, congrats on the MOM win . Get at me when you can bro. I need a decal sheet made up custom order, and I need your help with it bro. Im tryin to get them done up for my Trailer set. Pics of the trailer in my build thread. Gonna need decals for the trailer, truck, and two cars homie. 

 Hit me up. :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 3 2011, 01:12 PM~20248064
> *Space Ghost progress:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Dig bro'...cant wait to c more on dis one. :wow: :worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Space Ghost lookin Right on point... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks fellas, 

here's some more. finished up the chassis & engine


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 4 2011, 01:08 PM~20256170
> *thanks fellas,
> 
> here's some more.  finished up the chassis & engine
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD DIG


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 4 2011, 02:08 PM~20256170
> *thanks fellas,
> 
> here's some more.  finished up the chassis & engine
> ...


this space ghost is going to look tight when is done bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 4 2011, 12:08 PM~20256170
> *thanks fellas,
> 
> here's some more.  finished up the chassis & engine
> ...


 i see you dig you gettin down bro thats looking bad ass bro! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks fellas. .. actually finished up the guts last night, just forgot my camera at the office. I'll take some tonight. 

just gotta foil the body & get it cleared before moving on to the final assembly  

also gotta get this moving van ready for paint this Saturday. getting a cpl graffers to tag this fucker up :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 4 2011, 12:08 PM~20256170
> *thanks fellas,
> 
> here's some more.  finished up the chassis & engine
> ...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 6 2011, 10:14 AM~20273165
> *
> *


thanks yeah me too, that shit is box stock too.. :happysad:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

finished up the interior..









got SpaceGhost cartoon on the OG tv there. 










kegs!!!









also got the bus primed for its graffiti attack later today.








it'll likely have different wheels when its done though


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Space Ghost is looking sick! the kegs are a great touch!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 9 2011, 09:14 AM~20297152
> *Space Ghost is looking sick! the kegs are a great touch!
> *


 no shit.. we got to get a picture of the ghost mobile next to my (syrup server)
stinkin Lean-coln, when there both done?
I am trippin of the cartoon on the Tv in the dash..
great touch..


----------



## DTownRepresenta (Mar 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 9 2011, 09:11 AM~20297142
> *finished up the interior..
> 
> 
> ...


manne thats crazy homie cant wait to see it done :wow: :wow: :drama: :drama: uffin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DTownRepresenta_@Apr 9 2011, 05:01 PM~20298747
> *manne thats crazy homie cant wait to see it done :wow:  :wow:  :drama:  :drama:  uffin:
> *


x2 cant wait to see the graffiti on the bus is going to look tight


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

homie the Space Ghost interior is SOLID ! The screen image is a nice touch !


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

the Dig,s out of control ,Big PImpin shit up in here....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thank you all for the positive words.

just getting back from the club.. beautiful day man.

speaking of.. gotta dope theme song.. what ch'all know about UNI?

(Tingos: there's a clean 57 that looks like that one you built here in the beginning of this video  )





anyways my homie Joe Skillz hooked up the moving van while at the concert tonight.. shit came out DOPE


















dig, lil John, Ninja Mike, Cap-One (my bro Rick)








Dig & Ninja Mike


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 10 2011, 04:36 AM~20302190
> *thank you all for the positive words.
> 
> just getting back from the club.. beautiful day man.
> ...


looks really good Dig bro'...u should throw some clear over dat. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 10 2011, 04:00 AM~20302240
> *looks really good Dig bro'...u should throw some clear over dat. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro! yeah, definitely gotta clear it


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 10 2011, 03:36 AM~20302190
> *thank you all for the positive words.
> 
> just getting back from the club.. beautiful day man.
> ...


DAMN DIG MY NIG,THIS IS CRAZY FOOL.YOU KNOW IM GHETO & LOVE SHIT FROM THE STREETS WEY.I LIKE THIS WEY.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

FRESH,all dat comes to mind when I peeped this rollin art..ya DiG..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 10 2011, 04:36 AM~20302190
> *thank you all for the positive words.
> 
> just getting back from the club.. beautiful day man.
> ...


this van looks dope dig can wait to see more pics of it :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

here's a cpl more I busted out last night. think I found the right wheels for them.

prolly go for a quick curbside build this one.











& then go nuts on customizing the MC with a scratchbuilt chassis & all.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 15 2011, 05:00 PM~20347233
> *here's a cpl more I busted out last night.  think I found the right wheels for them.
> 
> prolly go for a quick curbside build this one.
> ...


that cavy will look nice on them wheels


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 15 2011, 04:00 PM~20347230
> *this van looks dope dig can wait to see more pics of it :wow: :thumbsup:
> *


I'll take some more tonight. The top of this thing is SICK. & there's a whole other side too. :happysad:

should have the bus back soon too.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 15 2011, 03:00 PM~20347233
> *here's a cpl more I busted out last night.  think I found the right wheels for them.
> 
> prolly go for a quick curbside build this one.
> ...


those are gonna look clean! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 15 2011, 06:00 PM~20347575
> *those are gonna look clean! :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 15 2011, 04:00 PM~20347233
> *here's a cpl more I busted out last night.  think I found the right wheels for them.
> 
> prolly go for a quick curbside build this one.
> ...


what is it with us and them Monte's! LOL


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 15 2011, 03:00 PM~20347233
> *here's a cpl more I busted out last night.  think I found the right wheels for them.
> 
> prolly go for a quick curbside build this one.
> ...


 I will be waiting to see what happens with the monte.. I think those side mirrors 
would look good on a glasshouse?..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 16 2011, 01:01 PM~20352587
> *I will be waiting to see what happens with the monte.. I think those side mirrors
> would look good on a glasshouse?..
> *




:yes: I think I might have an extra pair. I'll try to check for ya.

& with that monte, I've decided to go with the 70MC chassis & the Ross Gibson 502


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 15 2011, 08:44 PM~20348954
> *what is it with us and them Monte's! LOL
> *


LOL no shit. we all approaching this shit at different angles too. pretty cool actually.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Good choice on the motor dig. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 18 2011, 10:13 AM~20364308
> *Good choice on the motor dig. :wow: :thumbsup:
> *


shit's gonna look like a beast!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 18 2011, 11:41 AM~20364468
> *shit's gonna look like a beast!
> *


:yes:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 18 2011, 09:41 AM~20364468
> *shit's gonna look like a beast!
> *


 yea a great addition to Sho-Nuff and Space Ghost.. I am still trippin off your 
Lincolns... I really want to see those bust out..
Hey Dig, I know your busy? but later on could i get you to do some Cali plates
with L.U.G.K. on them? :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 18 2011, 01:10 PM~20365400
> *yea a great addition to Sho-Nuff and Space Ghost.. I am still trippin off your
> Lincolns... I really want to see those bust out..
> Hey Dig, I know your busy? but later on could i get you to do some Cali plates
> ...


Yeah, I can't find my camera AGAIN. just bought that mufukka too  

Think I told ya, I had a problem with thinking I could fit the chassis further up than when I finally got the bumper & realized I was off just enough to make it looked fucked up. that & I need to find 4 matching door handles for it. I think i will get back to that one this week & try to finish that one proper.

the 61 Linc will be curbside & will get cracking on that one as soon as I can run to get me some Westleys Bleech. I'll look for your paint then too.

Where's your Linc at? 

& plates? Yeah, no problem. I have time for shit like that while I am here at work. I'll have them out in a day or so. You need anything else?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 18 2011, 12:29 PM~20365566
> *Yeah, I can't find my camera AGAIN.  just bought that mufukka too
> 
> Think I told ya, I had a problem with thinking I could fit the chassis further up than when I finally got the bumper & realized I was off just enough to make it looked fucked up.  that & I need to find 4 matching door handles for it.  I think i will get back to that one this week & try to finish that one proper.
> ...


 yea thanks dig.. I still have yet to graduate to the Tv moniter, I-pod and magazine
game. as you can see I am just now starting to fool with your plates.. but i am loving
them bro.. I love the Markie De. plates I could use some felix plates and I would be 
very proud fly LUGK plates hear in Cali.
.(you know what i am saying Home Skillet)lol... my Lincoln is still down south 
sitting on Gunny's table.. where having some frame issues as well,, It was my idea to swap out the frame and motor for a more detailed frame combo from a 66 fairlane.. I enlisted his surgical skills after i cut the trunk and all 4 doors open,
and realized that I was in over my head! my fault the project went dead for minute
but its gonna happen... it sound's like your having frame and wheel base issues too? You know how we do it? I have a ford frame with under carriage detail that might work if you want. I could not find it when I started on my 67 galaxie, so I went with a chevy, frame and motor.. but now it pops up...







whoo shit sorry for 
Hydro letter.. i guess the coffee kicked in.. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

it's all good brutha. yeah, I'm not ready to put a knife to the doors just yet. Thank you for offering up that chassis bro, I may take you up on that. If not for the 64, then the 61. I've got no more Ford's in my closet to bash from. 

I know that Linc of yours will look dope with those doors opened up. 

I'll get your plates & all that done tomorrow & maybe even have it out to you then. :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

DIG MY NIG,MY SON LOST MY L.U.G.K. PLATES YOU GAVE ME.I NEED SOME MORE.OR MY GIRL BEEN TRIPPIN SHE PROBABLY THREW THEM AWAY.

SHE BE TRIPPIN.LOL


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 20 2011, 08:49 AM~20379957
> *DIG MY NIG,MY SON LOST MY L.U.G.K. PLATES YOU GAVE ME.I NEED SOME MORE.OR MY GIRL BEEN TRIPPIN SHE PROBABLY THREW THEM AWAY.
> 
> SHE BE TRIPPIN.LOL
> *


LOL yeah, I've been getting threats of getting my shit bashed & thrown away lately too :biggrin: 

I gotcha bro. I'll print some up today.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 20 2011, 08:58 AM~20380017
> *LOL yeah, I've been getting threats of getting my shit bashed & thrown away lately too  :biggrin:
> 
> I gotcha bro.  I'll print some up today.
> *


MAN WEY I GOT MY MODELS IN THE ORIGINAL BOXES WRAPPED IN BANDANAS PUT AWAY IN A PLASTIC TUB.I NEVER LOOK AT MY MODELS UNTILL A SHOW OR A 65RIVI PHOTOSHOOT.LOL.

ALSO IF I HAD THEM OUT MY 2 YR OLD SON WOULD THINK I BOUGHT HIM MORE DUB CARS.LOL.MY LIL ***** IS CRAZY.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 20 2011, 09:44 AM~20380317
> *MAN WEY I GOT MY MODELS IN THE ORIGINAL BOXES WRAPPED IN BANDANAS PUT AWAY IN A PLASTIC TUB.I NEVER LOOK AT MY MODELS UNTILL A SHOW OR A 65RIVI PHOTOSHOOT.LOL.
> 
> ALSO IF I HAD THEM OUT MY 2 YR OLD SON WOULD THINK I BOUGHT HIM MORE DUB CARS.LOL.MY LIL ***** IS CRAZY.
> *


yeah mine are kept in their boxes too. still came home one night with half my shit thrown across the room. shit was fucked up. luckily it was mostly my kit bashed/parts boxes

their's this new hobby store in Lewisville that was at that MCMA contest & offered for me to bring all my stuff for their display case. Sounds like it'd be a safer place than the crib :happysad: may do that shit


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 20 2011, 07:49 AM~20379957
> *DIG MY NIG,MY SON LOST MY L.U.G.K. PLATES YOU GAVE ME.I NEED SOME MORE.OR MY GIRL BEEN TRIPPIN SHE PROBABLY THREW THEM AWAY.
> 
> SHE BE TRIPPIN.LOL
> *


aw damn!! my girl knows not to fuck wit my shit homie dats a no no!!:nosad: :twak: :guns: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## bmbero (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrod deuce_@Apr 21 2011, 05:00 PM~20391678
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

some good stuff up in here bro


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

appreciate the love fellas. promise I got a lot more progress pics coming soon.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Your new badge, floss it proudly brotha!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 20 2011, 07:58 AM~20380017
> *LOL yeah, I've been getting threats of getting my shit bashed & thrown away lately too  :biggrin:
> 
> I gotcha bro.  I'll print some up today.
> *


 SHIT LOL.. WHAT YALL GANGSTERS BE DOING TO THEM FEMALES AHY?
THE KIDS GET A PASS, BECAUSE THEY DONT KNOW BETTER UNTIL YOU TEACH 
THEM..
BUT GROWN UPS CANT BE MESSING WITH THE BUILDS HOMIES?
THATS LIKE BRAKING THE WINDOWS OF YOUR 1/1 SCALE? 

WHEN i GET ANOTHER LADY? i RATHER HER LEAVE ME, OR PUT HANDS ON ME
IF i PISS HER OFF? BUT DONT FUCK WITH PRIZE POSSESSIONS, MY CREATIONS ,
MY PASSIONS, THAT'S BIGHTING THE HAND THAT FEED'S... THATSS GROUNDS FOR 
DISMISSAL!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 23 2011, 04:38 PM~20403845
> *SHIT LOL.. WHAT YALL GANGSTERS BE DOING TO THEM FEMALES AHY?
> THE KIDS GET A PASS, BECAUSE THEY DONT KNOW BETTER UNTIL YOU TEACH
> THEM..
> ...


LOL,I FEEL THE BOTH OF YALL ******.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 25 2011, 11:48 AM~20414874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's bad ass ride homie :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

It's the return of the B-Boy


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 25 2011, 09:59 AM~20414938
> *It's the return of the B-Boy
> 
> 
> ...


the van's fresh as fuck dig!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Linc is off da hook Dig bro'...an da van is lookin good. :wow: bad ass wey... :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks fellas, just marching to the beat of my own mufukkin drum :rimshot: :yessad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 25 2011, 10:16 AM~20415026
> *thanks fellas, just marching to the beat of my own mufukkin drum  :rimshot:  :yessad:
> *


 speaking of drum? your fuckin tagger van has got graffiti on the 
damm brake drum!... dammm.. lol

you know I love the Lincoln homie..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 25 2011, 09:48 AM~20414874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn dig lincon looks gangsta homie diggin it!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 25 2011, 10:48 AM~20414874
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn boss the plates say it ALL! That ride is DOPE!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Chingon !!!!!!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

lincoln is tits bro :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice stuff in here.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hoping to get back to finishing my wagon tonight.. but uhh check it!

Here's an old track I got ahold of from my crew's 1st compilation album from 6 years ago or so. the DIG on some MC shit.. I'm 3rd on deck here, :50 in :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Kinda got like a small Wu sound to it!!  Good shit Dave. I liked that beat. Still got that Texas sound to it though.  Can always tell the difference. :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

wuz good fam! :wave: :420:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 5 2011, 05:21 PM~20492507
> *Kinda got like a small Wu sound to it!!   Good shit Dave. I liked that beat.  Still got that Texas sound to it though.  Can always tell the difference. :biggrin:
> *


thanks man, yeah I think that's kinda what we were going for there. Wu inspired cuz there were like 10 MC's on that track, but always gotta keep that TX sound.. we call that shit not old school or new school, but True School :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 6 2011, 07:40 AM~20496250
> *wuz good fam! :wave:  :420:
> *


damn you guys are up early today. already got a txt from Machio too. Hey I should be out there this wknd.. I'll hit u up


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 5 2011, 04:04 PM~20492381
> *hoping to get back to finishing my wagon tonight.. but uhh check it!
> 
> Here's an old track I got ahold of from my crew's 1st compilation album from 6 years ago or so.  the DIG on some MC shit.. I'm 3rd on deck here, :50 in  :biggrin:
> ...


tellin ya man, it's a solid track


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 6 2011, 10:15 AM~20496382
> *thanks man, yeah I think that's kinda what we were going for there.  Wu inspired cuz there were like 10 MC's on that track, but always gotta keep that TX sound.. we call that shit not old school or new school, but True School  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey dogg.. good lookin out on the Smoke House.. much appreciate it folks..
I done whored up everything in sight, so I guess I am gonna watch the green hornet
and chill... Tingo's crazy ass called me today.. that was cool to chop it up for few..
let me know when you see the ford..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Where you been hidin Foo?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 16 2011, 04:53 AM~20561158
> *Where you been hidin Foo?
> *


LOL.. been around man. Haven't gotten much work on the bench in the past cpl weeks though.. til yesterday anyways. 

Finished foiling up Markie's Glasshouse. It came out perfect bro. Just gonna paint the marker lights for you before getting it over to Machio for clear.

Also had my first epic FAIL. Was inspired by Markie's Duplicolor paint job & thought I'd try one myself. Fucking paint can spit & left a cpl drops right on the roof. Then I got to looking at it & hate the color altogether :happysad: I'll strip it along with that 69 sometime this week.

thanks for the bump fellas


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

cpl phone pics of the foiling for ya Markie..



















oh yeah, was fuckin around with these Cubees too. a lil Taco Truck :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 16 2011, 10:02 AM~20562608
> *cpl phone pics of the foiling for ya Markie..
> 
> 
> ...


 fuck yea fuck yea fuck hell to the yea! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Looks fantastic dig... thank you bro...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice foiling job. That Taco truck is kool !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

QUE ONDA DIG,WHAT IT DO,MEETING NEXT SATURDAY WEY.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 21 2011, 09:46 AM~20598674
> *QUE ONDA DIG,WHAT IT DO,MEETING NEXT SATURDAY WEY.
> *


I'll be there


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!! I WANT TO GO TO MEETINGS!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 21 2011, 10:33 AM~20598860
> *WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!! I WANT TO GO TO MEETINGS!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


hurry up & move to Austin fucker!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sinicle+May 21 2011, 09:33 AM~20598860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we were ballin like that? we could just fly there for the weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 21 2011, 11:25 AM~20599378
> *yea we both do! :biggrin:
> If we were ballin like that? we could just fly there for the weekend! :biggrin:
> *


I'M FLYING, YOU'RE BUYING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

pictures ROLL CALL! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Here's what I've been busy with.. 

crew build 69 courtesy of Markie.. getting it ready for a bath. 










that along with a 70 mc I screwed up









EZ Off stripped it like a charm.

















not so much w/ the monte 









So weird. The 69 sat for like 20 minutes & paint came right off.

The MC on the other hand, I soaked for like 2 weeks w/ bullshit ass results.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*Bus Update!*

Got the bus back from my by Joe Skillz


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*...AND Space Ghost is complete!!*










gonna get cracking on the youtube video & post more pics in a bit


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*Space Ghost*





 










kegs in the cargo


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I love ghost bro.. and the 69 is going to killer, I just know it..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> kegs in the cargo


space ghost looks clean ass hell much props dig!:thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm::420::420:uffin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

space ghost looks bad ass bro :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

appreciate it fellas. excited to get this one done & move onto the next!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dig_derange said:


> appreciate it fellas. excited to get this one done & move onto the next!


 be careful out there, I have a feeling one of those keg's might have syrup in it?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> kegs in the cargo :d


damn wey that was fast-looked good freshly cleared,i can only imagine put together now.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*Taco Truck*

New toy came in today. I think it'll make for a cool Taco Truck!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

bus, space ghost, an dat taco truck r all off da hook Dig bro'...space ghost looks really good, nice shine. dat bus is crazy wit da paint job...an cant wait to c wat u do wit dat taco truck.:wow::wow::worship::worship::biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dig it: 0311 0240 0001 5818 8055  Builds are nice as _HELL_!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Builds are lookin sick Dig!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

dfwr83 said:


> bus, space ghost, an dat taco truck r all off da hook Dig bro'...space ghost looks really good, nice shine. dat bus is crazy wit da paint job...an cant wait to c wat u do wit dat taco truck.:wow::wow::worship::worship::biggrin::thumbsup:


thanks bro, yeah I'm having fun with these. gonna try & sit down with that bus tonight & figure out how to finish it. thinking some more fat ww tires & maybe some moons again. 

red guts maybe??


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


> Dig it: 0311 0240 0001 5818 8055  Builds are nice as _HELL_!!


tracking #! sweet. thanks bro. Yours will go out this wknd.. Monday at the latest. 



D.L.O.Styles said:


> Builds are lookin sick Dig!!


appreciate it bro 

we just getting warmed up!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dig_derange said:


> thanks bro, yeah I'm having fun with these. gonna try & sit down with that bus tonight & figure out how to finish it. thinking some more fat ww tires & maybe some moons again.
> 
> red guts maybe??


Look at me, I aint even had my coffee yet, and already I am on hear talkin shit! 
good morning my brother, dont mind me, I am just thinking out loud about that bus:rofl:
that mutha fuffer is so big... how about puttin sort of a sho nuff twist on it,, and make the inside sort of a whore house/night club on wheels? open the side of it up, put a 
master bed room in the back... with mirrors and shit, you know those little 1/25 scale dolls they have for like diorama's and shit? maybe make the bed round shaped? put a motor under it so it rotates slowly with a female on that motha..
you can cast up a big ass flat screen tv for the middle of bus.. and have pimp furniture
in that bitch (like a mini theater) with a liquor bar, a fish tank and maybe a stripper pole? maybe put a cash register at the door. with those big buffed lookin dude's with pit bulls standing all outside the bus like security? me and Big Sin could hook you up with different blinking lights and color bars all through that thing.. have the driver dressed up like Kato in the Green Hornet... (Dig's pimp bus) or the (Mobile Hoe Bus)
cummin to a truck stop in your town!  (just a thought)...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

word up Markie. I like your thinking! nightclub on wheels sounds like a plan. I forgot I even have this "L" shaped couch I can throw in there. screens, the bed that came from the van.. yeah, good stuff. Gotta keep it PG rated though, cuz of my daughters uffin: but yeeeah, that's what's up!! thank you! that's the shit I need to hear


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> word up Markie. I like your thinking! nightclub on wheels sounds like a plan. I forgot I even have this "L" shaped couch I can throw in there. screens, the bed that came from the van.. yeah, good stuff. Gotta keep it PG rated though, cuz of my daughters uffin: but yeeeah, that's what's up!! thank you! that's the shit I need to hear


 that would be good a Idea... I think a pole on the middle would be good????


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

LOL.. that's a must have. we'll make sure that makes the cut :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dig_derange said:


> word up Markie. I like your thinking! nightclub on wheels sounds like a plan. I forgot I even have this "L" shaped couch I can throw in there. screens, the bed that came from the van.. yeah, good stuff. Gotta keep it PG rated though, cuz of my daughters uffin: but yeeeah, that's what's up!! thank you! that's the shit I need to hear


 PG rated.. so I guess putting a vending machine in it for condoms and Viagra is out of the question? jus kidding..
you could always make it a Las Vegas bus? put card tables and craps and a rulett wheel and slot machines.
either way you would kill em at the super show!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> PG rated.. so I guess putting a vending machine in it for condoms and Viagra is out of the question? jus kidding..
> you could always make it a Las Vegas bus? put card tables and craps and a rulett wheel and slot machines.
> either way you would kill em at the super show!


LOL. yeah no condom machines. casino might be dope. Johnny already has Las Vegas in the works though. I'm really into the club on wheels. I even have a cpl of those lil turntables from those AMT 63 Impalas. It's a 32 scale so they'd probably work as some Technics.. make a lil DJ booth in there :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dig_derange said:


> LOL. yeah no condom machines. casino might be dope. Johnny already has Las Vegas in the works though. I'm really into the club on wheels. I even have a cpl of those lil turntables from those AMT 63 Impalas. It's a 32 scale so they'd probably work as some Technics.. make a lil DJ booth in there :biggrin:


there you go!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YO DIG THE SPACEGHOST LOOK GOOD THE OTHER DAY IN PERSON FOOL.GANGSTA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> YO DIG THE SPACEGHOST LOOK GOOD THE OTHER DAY IN PERSON FOOL.GANGSTA!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks brutha man! got more in store & coming soon!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Some cool ass stuff in here bro!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Some cool ass stuff in here bro!


 x2:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sinicle said:


> x2:thumbsup:


X3!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Tha' Dig' got my vote!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Akways nice work up in here Dig!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks fellas!! like 6 projects I'm simultaneously working right now  progress pics coming soon


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*Technics 1200's!*

made these today.. a lil DJ setup for the bus.. just gotta make a coffin, some headphones & maybe a crate


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn that's cool as hell!!!!! Nice!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> made these today.. a lil DJ setup for the bus.. just gotta make a coffin, some headphones & maybe a crate


yea those are clean dig nice job!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> made these today.. a lil DJ setup for the bus.. just gotta make a coffin, some headphones & maybe a crate


looks bad ass Dig bro'...cant wait to c it all set up wey.:wow::loco::run::drama:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wut up Dig,dem 1200s are Bangin,NevaDugDisco,in da house.got to get me a set .


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

machio said:


> Wut up Dig,dem 1200s are Bangin,NevaDugDisco,in da house.got to get me a set .


thanks man.. no problem, just lmk what vinyl u want to go with 'em :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> thanks man.. no problem, just lmk what vinyl u want to go with 'em :thumbsup:


 Ill take some picks of old covers ,I still have all my records from back in the day ,about 15 crates,


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*LimeLighter 70 MC*

here's what on the bench tight now. couldn't find my reg camera this morning so here's a quick cell pic. 

70 MC restomod "LimeLighter"


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*70 MC PROGRESS PICS*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dig_derange said:


> made these today.. a lil DJ setup for the bus.. just gotta make a coffin, some headphones & maybe a crate


 i SEE YA BIG HOMIE..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wutup Markie! thanks man, you helped inspire that shit there. You get your paint yet?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dig_derange said:


>


MC lookin good Dig bro'...like all da details u puttin into it. :wow::worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dig_derange said:


>


LOOKIN GOOD DIG-I LIKES THAT COLOR TOO


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Build looks great.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> made these today.. a lil DJ setup for the bus.. just gotta make a coffin, some headphones & maybe a crate


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dig_derange said:


>


damn that mug is tuff home diggin it!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

clean monte


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

appreciate the props fellas. working on that interior right now. can't figure out what color to go with... any suggestions?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm diggin' the goins'-on up in here!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

dig_derange said:


> appreciate the props fellas. working on that interior right now. can't figure out what color to go with... any suggestions?


 i would go with a black vynal look W/ green piping!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> made these today.. a lil DJ setup for the bus.. just gotta make a coffin, some headphones & maybe a crate


HAHA,CLASSIC WEY.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

that monte carlo is nice! I would do either a black or a dark peanut butter with like already said, green piping


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

cool, yeah I'm gonna try the black next... as long as I have some black paint left  if I have to run to the store, I'll check for a dark PB color. Don't know where my heads been at with the interior color, but I had it white and now gray.. :nosad:. 

def green piping though :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> HAHA,CLASSIC WEY.


uffin: cool shit right?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> uffin: cool shit right?


YEAH WEY,THAT'S RETARDED.HOW MANY RIDES YOU GONNA HAVE FOR THE AUG.SHOW DIG?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

gel pens work great for doing the piping if ya have any.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

that dj station is bad ass bro looks tight homie, and that monte to. :wow::wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

dig_derange said:


>


nice detail work bro...:thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Bild lookin nice Dig..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> YEAH WEY,THAT'S RETARDED.HOW MANY RIDES YOU GONNA HAVE FOR THE AUG.SHOW DIG?


shit, dunno.. Sho Nuff, Swell Air, the 64 Conti, hoping to finish this Monte... for the helluvit I can bring the moving van, the Delorean, & the party bus (although it'll probably be unfinished) 

so 6 or so.. 



regalistic said:


> gel pens work great for doing the piping if ya have any.


great tip, I've never tried that. my wife has got a box full of them. I was over here masterminding how intricate I was gonna have to mask off the lines to paint them on.. no way I can freehand that shit..maybe with a pen though. 

Thanks



OFDatTX said:


> that dj station is bad ass bro looks tight homie, and that monte to. :wow::wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks brutha!



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> nice detail work bro...:thumbsup:


thanks J, just trying to get to your level!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*Dash Lights*


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

looks bad ass homie :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam,that's SICK...you clownin with dat one Dig,


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

machio said:


> Dam,that's SICK...you clownin with dat one Dig,


x2 homie that shit is bad ass!!!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::420:uffin::drama:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

"Am I the meanest?"

"SHO-NUFF!!!"

"Am I the prettiest?"

"SHO-NUFF!!!" 

"Am I the baddest mofo low down around this town?"

"SHO-NUFF!!!"

"Well who am I?"

"SHO-NUFF!!!"


"The Shogun of Harlem!!!"


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dig_derange said:


>


bad ass Dig...:wow::worship::run::drama:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> "Am I the meanest?"
> 
> "SHO-NUFF!!!"
> 
> ...


 thought I'd keep the theme running a lil longer


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dig_derange said:


>


 damm damm damm, that is the shit..... love it homie...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Preciate the love fellas. I got a few more tricks coming at cha soon. The homie Sinicle was helping me brainstorm a bit w/ some more plans on the lighting.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*party bus*

on a short break from the MC while Machio hooks it up with the clear coat

decided to spend some quality time on the bus.

looking for more interior junk, made some 12pks of Sierra Nevada. I'll make a cpl different types too.









here's some interior progress





















































got a few more things on the interior still

& half a sheet of BMF later..



























hoping to have it done by the wknd


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Party bus is sweet! you should make one of the seats hinged for a cooler


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

rollin yota28 said:


> Party bus is sweet! you should make one of the seats hinged for a cooler


that's a really good idea. I'll c if i can pull that off


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks GREAT! the 12 packs are perfect, and where'd you get the b-ball?!? Wait a tic, where's the DJ table? Did I miss it? I can let the missing strippers slide, but I ain't getting on no party bus without a DJ!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hahaa.. its not in there yet. gotta make a lil booth for it out of stryene later today. the basketball i found on ebay searching for 1/24 scale miniatures from the guy I got the kegs from. Larry G scale is his name.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

1/2 a sheet of bmf...damn! ay Dig...u puttin n some work bro'. dat bus is lookin crazy...da seat cooler is a really good idea. u should find some thick clear plastic for ice cubes...den have Sin hook up some bottles. :biggrin::loco::run::worship:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

PARTY BUS IS SWEET HOMIE CAME OUT LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dig, I'm lovin' the work you're puttin' into this bus bro!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

OFDatTX said:


> PARTY BUS IS SWEET HOMIE CAME OUT LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


 Yeup every thing looking good hear in your house!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

dfwr83 said:


> 1/2 a sheet of bmf...damn! ay Dig...u puttin n some work bro'. dat bus is lookin crazy...da seat cooler is a really good idea. u should find some thick clear plastic for ice cubes...den have Sin hook up some bottles. :biggrin::loco::run::worship:


 Awesome idea..wouldn't clear pieces from the parts tree work just the same?


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah dude, I'm glad you're taking that idea, I've been on a couple of party busses, and they always had a couple of chests in the seats! Awesome!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Bus is Sick Dig,caint wait to see it in person.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thank you for the idea Yota. I finished up the dj booth along w/ a crate of records (pics later).

Gonna chop a seat n try n "lathe" some bottles n ice cubes next. Clear sprue oughta do the trick. 

Appreciate the support fellas.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dats gonna b sik bro'...i cant wait to c some pics. ur gonna have to make dat seat work...hinge it up to where u can open an close it.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*dj booth, beer bottle & cooler*

if I'm doing a cooler, NEED some beer bottles. carved these using a sanding wheel on a dremel








with some color on it.









DJ Booth, crate & one of the beer bottles












cooler... 


















just gotta trim down the beer bottles so they fit, & work on the ice cubes


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

that's AWESOME!!! ok, now I'll roll:roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thinking of putting a big LUGK banner across the dj booth uffin:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude, that is awesome! You got some skills, looks real good man, you took it and def ran with it!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

rollin yota28 said:


> Dude, that is awesome! You got some skills, looks real good man, you took it and def ran with it!


 Thanks Yota n again for the idea.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

thats tight great detail bro.. u going to add figures like lil homies or somenthing like that in side the bus???


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, no worries, I dug through your thread and had no doubt you could carry it out! You do good work!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

OFDatTX said:


> thats tight great detail bro.. u going to add figures like lil homies or somenthing like that in side the bus???


that's cool, I hadn't thought of that. this thing is actually in 32 scale so the people would probably be too big. I still have that RV to bust out & should do that with that one tho :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dig_derange said:


> if I'm doing a cooler, NEED some beer bottles. carved these using a sanding wheel on a dremel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great job dig..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

bad ass work on da booth an ice box bro'...but one thing, if i may. u should make da ice box wit one of da longer seats...jus make da seat flip forward instead of bak. dat way u wouldnt have to make da bottles so small...all n all, bad ass work wey:thumbsup::worship::loco::run::nicoderm::drama:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

what it do dig?! the party bus is turnin out wicked bro! i like the detail and paint on the body!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Wutup Hock, Hydro! Thanks, hoping to have it just about done by 2moro.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

dfwr83 said:


> bad ass work on da booth an ice box bro'...but one thing, if i may. u should make da ice box wit one of da longer seats...jus make da seat flip forward instead of bak. dat way u wouldnt have to make da bottles so small...all n all, bad ass work wey:thumbsup::worship::loco::run::nicoderm::drama:


not a bad idea. don't know if I wanna do it all again though & make a LOT more bottles for the long bench up front. all the seats are molded in, so it'd be too difficult to get in to the rows. As always I appreciate the input homie.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*bus is almost done*

forgive the shitty pic, I forgot my camera at the ofc. It's almost done. I got the cooler figured done.. used margarita salt for ice cubes  

just needing some exterior details, suspension adjustments & final assembly. Hope to have it done by tonight.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> forgive the shitty pic, I forgot my camera at the ofc. It's almost done. I got the cooler figured done.. used margarita salt for ice cubes
> 
> just needing some exterior details, suspension adjustments & final assembly. Hope to have it done by tonight.
> 
> View attachment 341136


by tonite?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's the plan man. It shouldn't take me long... detail the marker lights on the body, mount the side mirrors, bumpers & shit, glue in the window, drill different holes for the suspension to sit low & BAM

:naughty:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I was thinking dig, ill be able to cast up clear bottles also. So painting em with beer in em should be pretty cool


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell yeah, that'd be perfect. sharpies work fine for painting these. I've got the labels all made up too, so you could sell them finished or with labels to be applied by the buyer.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> if I'm doing a cooler, NEED some beer bottles. carved these using a sanding wheel on a dremel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn dig that shit looks thowd Fuckn bad ass much props!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

SlammdSonoma said:


> I was thinking dig, ill be able to cast up clear bottles also. So painting em with beer in em should be pretty cool


 Keep in mind that the majority of beer bottles are not clear, too much light fucks with the taste. That's why almost all beer is bottled in brown or green bottles, with most of them being in brown. green is mostly found In europian light ales (Becks, Hienys, ect).


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks Johnny! I was able to bust out all my photo reducing tricks on this one. 

& that's true, there's only the two colors. if you have any dye you can drop in there, you can have em already colored. Still it took me all of 5 seconds to paint them hoes with a Sharpie. be faster still w/ some Tamiya transparent


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I can make the clear resin a colored resin also. Im more of a bud lite lime guy so my bottles would be clear. Lol. And good to talk with ya sinicle!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> not a bad idea. don't know if I wanna do it all again though & make a LOT more bottles for the long bench up front. all the seats are molded in, so it'd be too difficult to get in to the rows. As always I appreciate the input homie.


no problem bro'...always here if ur lookin for ideas. anytime wey...:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*Party Bus is Officially Complete*





































fiber optics in headliner for that starlight ceiling


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*more pics*



















stocked ice chest:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

dude, that is really nice man! Very good :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Party bus is BAD ass D! Nice work bro.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> stocked ice chest:


THIS IS RETARDED DIG,I LIKE IT.VERY DIFFERENT.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

much appreciated fellas. 

next project to finish is the monte carlo


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

what's new dig?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wutup my brutha,

been goofin around w/ these two lately. Still gotta pick up the Monte from Machio soon so I can finish that up.

Ice Cream truck is from a toy my wife picked up for me and will start by cleaning up the body & coming up w/ a cool paint scheme for it, some original decals, drop some Hoppin Hydro Big Daddy's on there. It'll make for a cool curbsider. 

The GMC motorhome I think will just be pimped out as if I had that mutha w/ no budget cap. Just something fun... bar, screens & shit. so far, just brainstorming, taking apart them 30 year old + glue bonds & cleaning it up


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ those two look like something YOU will have fun with for sure!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

OK, where did you get the motorhome? cause I'm just warning you, if I can't find one for myself, I'm going to Tx and taking yours:buttkick:! you HAVE to make that thing into the EM-50 from "Stripes"! IT'S THE EXACT SAME VEHICLE! WHAT ARE THE CHANCES OF THAT?!? save it for the replica build off! you can add the computer and radar panels inside, and make retractable armor! it'll be fucking SWEET!!!:biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:roflmao:i've been catching shit for this everywhere. The EM-50 would be cool, just wasn't thinking the military thing would be any fun to make. I dunno, MAYBE. I'll definitely & at least draw up some plans for it. We'll see what's up.

As far as where I got it from though.. search Hess Training Van like on Ebay. You'll see a bunch of them. They can get a lil pricey though, I caught mine for around $30. The scale is dead on at 1/24. it's a really cool find.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> :roflmao:i've been catching shit for this everywhere. The EM-50 would be cool, just wasn't thinking the military thing would be any fun to make. I dunno, MAYBE. I'll definitely & at least draw up some plans for it. We'll see what's up.
> 
> As far as where I got it from though.. search Hess Training Van like on Ebay. You'll see a bunch of them. They can get a lil pricey though, I caught mine for around $30. The scale is dead on at 1/24. it's a really cool find.


there are 3 going on evilbay right now, but all 3 over $50! ill have to keep an eye open for one! thats a cool lil rig right there! i can already picture one layed out!! LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

EDIT!! i found a bunch more......hey dig......did yours come with a dune buggy and motor cycle?! the ones im finding have the 2, but doesnt say the scale, for around $15 starting bid!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

hey fellas, theres no camper but this is from down here in SD, a bunch of hess vehicles
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/clt/2534137629.html


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Nah, I didn't get a bike or buggy  that'd been dope though. I lucked out on the scale with it, was just basing it off the dimensions. From what I've read, that company did an annual Christmas release n is why they are kind of a collectors choice.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

those going to be a cool projects bro cant wait to see what u do to them!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sinicle said:


> OK, where did you get the motorhome? cause I'm just warning you, if I can't find one for myself, I'm going to Tx and taking yours:buttkick:! you HAVE to make that thing into the EM-50 from "Stripes"! IT'S THE EXACT SAME VEHICLE! WHAT ARE THE CHANCES OF THAT?!? save it for the replica build off! you can add the computer and radar panels inside, and make retractable armor! it'll be fucking SWEET!!!:biggrin:


i have said RV i might let it go for something interesting


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> wutup my brutha,
> 
> been goofin around w/ these two lately. Still gotta pick up the Monte from Machio soon so I can finish that up.
> 
> ...


i thinkin "Friday", Big Perm's ice cream van...haha.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lol. Tingos said the same. Def on that tip man.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> Nah, I didn't get a bike or buggy  that'd been dope though. I lucked out on the scale with it, was just basing it off the dimensions. From what I've read, that company did an annual Christmas release n is why they are kind of a collectors choice.


after some more lookin, the one with the bike and buggy was released in 98 and is nothing like yours! so the search continues i guess! have fun building it, what ever you plan!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

WHAT UP DIG.HOW THE MODELS COMMIN


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wutup homie. no progress really. It's my wife's birthday tomorrow, so I've been giving her my undivided attention this week. 

I did score that Jo-Han Olds F-85 Wagon from Jeral though & that should be in next week.

& discovered these 8x10 framed mirrors at the dollar store. Just take the frames off & you have a nice mirror for displays. :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hey dig, wouldn't the icecream truck be perfect for the "green van"?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> fiber optics in headliner for that starlight ceiling


HEY DIG THIS REMINDS ME OF THE BUS ON THE MOVIE WARRIORS.BE READY FOR THE SHOW WEY.GOING DOWN


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Someone else told me the same thing n I had totally forgot about that one. This could've been a replica. N yeah man, I'm ready! My shit's still packed up n ready to go. N yeah Sin, thinking it will be. I'd copped this diecast delivery truck that I thought would be better, but that bitch is not 1/24 scale as described. It's like a 32. Anyways my whole setback was creating the Caddy fenders. Don't know if I got the skills yet. It will happen just not sure how right now I found that Modelhaus sells the fenders, so I'm thinking it may be easier to scratchbuild the rest of the truck around the fenders. I'll figure it out.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*Eldo*

not one to let my creative indecisions keep me from building, I started messing around with this Eldo I got from Jeral awhile back.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn dude, theres sum definate sickness goun down in here ! Great werk homie, and btw "STRIPES" was a funny as movie, but I feel ya on pimpin it out lol


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks Luxman. Appreciate cha feelin the pimped out RV!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

like I need another project started :banghead:... here's a 55 Bel Air I started on. going street rod with this one so with engine & wheels picked out, tackled the biggest obstacle.. updating the interior.

after ordering a Chezoom kit on ebay for the interior, I found these custom seats that came with a 57 Fairlane that Markie had sent me awhile back. I hadn't even noticed they were in there before then. 




























for the door panels, so far I've just shaved off the handles, & removed the tuck & roll pattern from the bottom halves. I'll be adding some speakers & photoetch handles later.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> not one to let my creative indecisions keep me from building, I started messing around with this Eldo I got from Jeral awhile back.


THEM RIMS AN TIRES ARE BAD ASS BRO...LOOKING SWEET!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks J. copped those from Modelhaus & gave them a light blackwash. the vogues are dry transfers from Regalistic


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> THEM RIMS AN TIRES ARE BAD ASS BRO...LOOKING SWEET!


x2! everything's looking nice in here!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> not one to let my creative indecisions keep me from building, I started messing around with this Eldo I got from Jeral awhile back.





dig_derange said:


> like I need another project started :banghead:... here's a 55 Bel Air I started on. going street rod with this one so with engine & wheels picked out, tackled the biggest obstacle.. updating the interior.
> 
> after ordering a Chezoom kit on ebay for the interior, I found these custom seats that came with a 57 Fairlane that Markie had sent me awhile back. I hadn't even noticed they were in there before then.
> 
> ...


nice projects Dig bro'...that '55 looks really good with that updated interior. cant wait to c more on it wey...:run::drama:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I like the updated seats in the 55, they look right at home.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> not one to let my creative indecisions keep me from building, I started messing around with this Eldo I got from Jeral awhile back.


YO DIG MAKE AN H-TOWN VERSION.BELTS ON THE TRUNK,SPARE ON THE TRUNK wITH BUMPER & GRILLE KIT.HOOD ORNAMENT & A CUP OF LEAN ON THE CONSOLE.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

lol, that'd be cool man. I can do that. cup of lean would set that shit off! I just need a 5th wheel.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

2 5TH WHEELS.ONE ON THE TRUNK & ONE ON THE BUMPER.REAL SHIT NIGGY.LOL


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lol


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yup*


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yup yup*


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*real shizzy*


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> not one to let my creative indecisions keep me from building, I started messing around with this Eldo I got from Jeral awhile back.


that looks real nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, I gotta do it now.

thanks for the good words Adviniha, Darrin, OldSkool... I appreciate cha. I'm hoping to have these two, the monte & the 55 done before the end of the year. Gotta have some fresh rides!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> View attachment 377308


:loco::nosad::barf:dont dis a ride like that dig!! some good shit comes from you texas boys, but there is a line that shouldnt be crossed!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*I DIG what's goin' on up in here!! *


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> :loco::nosad::barf:dont dis a ride like that dig!! some good shit comes from you texas boys, but there is a line that shouldnt be crossed!!


lol,Sorry you feel that way Hock,but this is a Texas thang & the line thats crossed is the Texas Line when it comes to these cars.I was just trying to get Dig to do a Texas car since he has 3 Eldo's to fool around with.I myself would never own a slab like this but I stand for what they represent-COUNTRY RAP TUNES,TEXAS BOYS.


-so you can seperate us from the rest like I told you the last time----Pimp C-


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> *I DIG what's goin' on up in here!! *


HAHA! YOU SEE WHAT TONIO DID? I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE! MAKING A PLAY ON WORDS LIKE THAT! YOU PUNNY SON OF A BITCH, YOU! IM GONNA HAVE TO KEEP MY EYE ON YOU!



:rofl:sorry, could help it! that shit seemed funny as hell to me.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That eldo is going to look good wey!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

this is the original verse for GOT TO BE A G TILL I DIE


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I seen a model a while back with spokes like those. I thought the builder was just fucking around or had never seen real spoke wheels. Turns out it's just me that's uninformed! Haha! Fuckin Texas.....


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sinicle said:


> I seen a model a while back with spokes lime those. I thought the builder was just fucking around or had never seen real spoke wheels. Turns out it's just me that's uninformed! Haha! Fuckin Texas.....


:rofl:


----------



## kruzer22 (Jul 29, 2011)

i think those are the most god awful looking wheels i have ever seen! :barf:
they belong on this awesome pimp mobile








sweet builds dig! :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

kruzer22 said:


> i think those are the most god awful looking wheels i have ever seen! :barf:
> they belong on this awesome pimp mobile
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BODY KIT.LOL.NOT A BOX CAPRICE THOUGH.LMAO


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

you guys are a trip. 

Tingos is right, I have a few Eldos, so it's only right for me to do one up in true Texas style . & yeah although I'd never roll one this way, you can't deny shit is pimpin! may take it a step further still and throw some longhorns on the front too 

thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

kruzer22 said:


> i think those are the most god awful looking wheels i have ever seen! :barf:they belong on this awesome pimp mobile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you where from Texas u would understand the truth meaning of SLABS Swangas poking out. Trunk popin fifth wheel dropping and top dropping.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

wait a minute, are those "swangers" hubcaps? looks like the knockoff shafts light up on the red one...could be the reflection :dunno:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sinicle said:


> wait a minute, are those "swangers" hubcaps? looks like the knockoff shafts light up on the red one...could be the reflection :dunno:


 Yeah they called swangas, NOP they are not hubcaps. They are Texan wire wheels! Nah it's the reflection. www.texanwirewheels.com


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

got my new sled project in today


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> got my new sled project in today


you mean your new bomb build off project, right?.....:scrutinize:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

YEP!!!:yes:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*more projects*

some more new projects 

chop top monte









chopped 49 Ford









this one is on the way...
box truck to be built as Cheech & Chong's "Sweet & Low"









& some paint on the 55'

damn, didn't realize how shitty of a pic it was... ahh well.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

bad ass work going up in here bro !!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> got my new sled project in today



bad ass what year is this one wey?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> some more new projects
> 
> chop top monte
> 
> ...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lol. Lmk when you start yours Jeral. We can work em at the same time n learn from each other on them. 

JC, that's a 51 Chevy from Jimmy Flinstone resin. I'm a fan of his work, but that one in particular was soo damn thick, I could only see that working as a curbside/slammer. Coincidentally, I traded it for the box van kit. That bitch was sexy though. I may still get another 1 of those, but I couldn't pass on the box van.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> Lol. Lmk when you start yours Jeral. We can work em at the same time n learn from each other on them. JC, that's a 51 Chevy from Jimmy Flinstone resin. I'm a fan of his work, but that one in particular was soo damn thick, I could only see that working as a curbside/slammer. Coincidentally, I traded it for the box van kit. That bitch was sexy though. I may still get another 1 of those, but I couldn't pass on the box van.


Cool, yeah that 51 was dope. Thanks for letting me know what year was it


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

sinicle said:


> HAHA! YOU SEE WHAT TONIO DID? I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE! MAKING A PLAY ON WORDS LIKE THAT! YOU PUNNY SON OF A BITCH, YOU! IM GONNA HAVE TO KEEP MY EYE ON YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:sorry, could help it! that shit seemed funny as hell to me.



*Me too!!* :rofl::rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

im thinking i might have to go with some spokes or cragars i dont like the look of the truck wheels like on the 1:1his was allready painted like this when i got it but thats ok.. everything else is untouched..these body's need some work to look like the "sweet n low" ride!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Yeah, spokes look way better now, but I think the others will look at home when the rest is together. I was hoping those ridges were reversible.. Which I'm thinking will be the best solution there. Minor surgery, n fenders should do it. Whaddya think of the front? Scratch the whole light/grill area.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the dude that made the model made his body from scratch. that would be a better route.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> Yeah, spokes look way better now, but I think the others will look at home when the rest is together. I was hoping those ridges were reversible.. Which I'm thinking will be the best solution there. Minor surgery, n fenders should do it. Whaddya think of the front? Scratch the whole light/grill area.


hate the front..lol..it will need some scratchin...lol:yes:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Yeah, got some scratchbuilding to do!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*progress on "The Jurassic 5"*

seats are the extras out of the AMT 57 fairlane (thanks Markie)









some interior work. speakers came from Lownslows lineup of resin goods.









Paint is modelmasters citrus yellow metallic & One Coat Graphite Dust









o rings for bags..









used some resin cast bags from SlammdSonoma for the rears









more interior work. the chrome dash seemed too much for this one so I painted over it w/ graphite metallic n detailed it w/ some photo reduced gauges and photo etch stereo. 









added a console from a 98 Mustang parts box and mounted a screen to it. peep the iphone & window switches in the console 

hoping to get started on the engine bay tonight..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yo*



dig_derange said:


>


commin out clean Dig


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good, Dig.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*Jurassic 5 progress*




























got tired of looking at column the way it was, so chopped the plastic levers off & replaced them with metal ones.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Fantastic! Great detail work!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks Good Dig :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

great work brotha:thumbsup: engine bay looks spectacular


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Jurassic 5. Came out sick, homie.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nice work, nice steering wheel too


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

damn bro thats clean looks awsome


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweeeeeet !



dig_derange said:


>


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

The party bus is wicked,I'm diggin that!The 55 is clean too, straight and to the point.I made Dos X bottles for my Grand Prix by hand,It was tedious,I'm gonna have to try your dremel spin method!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks fellas!

Cemetary Angel, man you have more patience than I do. Send me your address dude, I'll send you some labels.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> nice work, nice steering wheel too


Lol. You should recognize the door speakers too  thanks man, I love that shit.

Brian, big ups to you too homie for supplying the screens n airbags.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Anytime bro..55 came out super clean.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> Lol. You should recognize the door speakers too  thanks man, I love that shit.
> 
> Brian, big ups to you too homie for supplying the screens n airbags.


 i remember the speakers and wheel didnt know i sent you screens too, its all good.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

dig_derange said:


>




I love it!!!! Came out bad ass!!!!:thumbsup: Nice job Dig


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dig,I have these skeletons I use for my showrod builds.I also have a shitload of parts.If you need anything in particular LMK I just might have it!The skeletons are inarticulate but I cut and pose them for my cars then I dry wash them to look more real.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Cool, thanks man, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

dig_derange said:


>


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I appreciate all the comps! & I know you have seen enough, but was bored last night & decided to do a lil video for the youtubers out there.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

videos are always welcome with pics wey.55 is the shizzy my niggy


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

far cry from traditional lows... I know I'm going off the deep end with this one, but it sounded fun & has been so far & trying to get some builds for other categories going for them shows. Diversify!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I DIG it


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fiero with a vette mill?Now that's cool!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

it sick that the LS fits!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah no kidding. width was no problem, just the length. I'm having a little bit of trouble fitting it after adding the belt & pulleys. A couple minor adjustments & we'll be cool though.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

You got a better shot of the trans/engine mount


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Love it bro!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> You got a better shot of the trans/engine mount


that's all I took. I'll get you some when I wrap it up. It'll probably be a cpl days before I get back to it. I've got a few decal orders to work up.

& thanks Bandit


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Love the Fiero! Wowzers!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> that's all I took. I'll get you some when I wrap it up. It'll probably be a cpl days before I get back to it. I've got a few decal orders to work up.
> 
> & thanks Bandit


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dig_derange said:


> far cry from traditional lows... I know I'm going off the deep end with this one, but it sounded fun & has been so far & trying to get some builds for other categories going for them shows. Diversify!


ter
damn this looks badass bro :thumbsup:


i got one also like this one from a good friend but he did a vert thou after lookin at this im a dig it out and see what i come up with :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i like your style in building brotha man


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I like the sideways mounted 'vette engine. There's a guy in my area who has a Cadillac Northstar in his.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

I like that ( corvette engine)!!! creative!!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks for all the compliments fellas. & yeah Avidinha, I saw a pic of one with a Northstar while researching this one.. cool shit! Bigdogg, a vert would be cool as hell, kinda like an even smaller 90s model 300z... you could turn that into a cool 90s style Euro low.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Congratulations on the photoshoot bro!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks!!

Finished the Fiero up in time for that contest over the wknd. I've gotta take some pics!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*cpl pics from the shows*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hel yea.... Sick work in here bro! Diggin the DeLorean and the Fiero.... That bus is badass too...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ya gotta definitely have different cars in other classes, that's why I don't tend to work on trucks like I used to..the class don't exist here. Very creative with the fiero and love the color.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Space Ghost came out tight,man!The fieros something else too!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks everybody. They were a lot of fun to build. I am glad they are done tho. Got projects just waiting! Up next will be an Elco old skool low


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Man those builds were looking good at the shows bro an that fiero looks fly nice job


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Got any use outta that stuff i sent ya?


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

maaan that 55 is super baddass hope i get to see at the D P arena model car show comin up


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

GreenBandit said:


> Got any use outta that stuff i sent ya?


Hey wutup homie, yeah I've got them scheduled to go in my next project.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

chris g said:


> maaan that 55 is super baddass hope i get to see at the D P arena model car show comin up


Thanks man, yeah I'll definitely be there. Gonna see if I can wrap up 2 more before then.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

The Delorean got a smalll upgrade by way of some new wheels, a sound card for that actual bass in the trunk, & new plates.


















Jigga what!? special edition Dallas Mavericks plates









Here's the sound card


















i basically drilled a little hole for the button in the chassis plate. :thumbsup:

It's got me wanting to bust out the full detail kit.. open up the doors & light up the flux capacitor.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

recently helped out a homie with his LS9 engine swap in a 63.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

here's Space Ghost & the ILLS7 Fiero hammin it up for Scale Auto Mag..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great upgrades on the delorean,homie!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

NevaDugDisco crew still doing it! Here's my boy Word Life w/ Tape Master Steph on the decks. 






DFW Cypher:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

mad props on scale auto mag pics bro u got the skills to be reppin LUGK to the fullest


dig_derange said:


> here's Space Ghost & the ILLS7 Fiero hammin it up for Scale Auto Mag..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Congrats on da shoot Dig,well deserved.delorian was jamin at da show.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks fellas! I really appreciate it Chris. I was sooo fuckin impressed by your work man. Let's see if they actually make it in the magazine this time!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

thats wussup bro glad yall like it, im sure they will make it cuz i dont think they take pics for nothin but i dont know never knew they did all that photoshoot stuff it was cool jus seenin it from new eyes and all the work everyone puts in fuck it if they dont put it in u still got the skills and creativeness and to me thats wats makes it i didnt even know u could do all the stuff u do with a computer now a days!! videos lil tiny pics i would jus tear all the lil licence plate out the lowrider bicycle when i was a kid lol DOPE SHIT BRO!!!


dig_derange said:


> Thanks fellas! I really appreciate it Chris. I was sooo fuckin impressed by your work man. Let's see if they actually make it in the magazine this time!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR DIG!!! 
Have fun, be safe!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday bro!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

happy b-day bro'


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dfwr83 said:


> happy b-day bro'


^^^^This.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO!:drama:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAPPYBIRTHDAY BROTHER!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*new decal sheet ready to go...*

*










fresh made 8.5"x5.5" decal sheet strictly for my lowriders.. on clear for your windows and such. We have at least 3 sizes of each type of hydro co logo. The large will cover about half a back window, the mediums are about the size of a plaque & the smalls are for the little side windows or hydro pumps.. as a bonus, you'll also get a bunch of screens, dakota digital gauges, Optima battery logos, some Mexican & US flags that can be made into mirror hangers or placed anywhere... $10 ready to ship. paypal is [email protected].*

someone pointed out that I missed Porky's.. my bad, that's a must. I'll plan on editing a little to fit them on too. Just gotta figure out what to cut out.. probably some gauges.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> here's Space Ghost & the ILLS7 Fiero hammin it up for Scale Auto Mag..


More than a pat on the back get'n your props that right Digs :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks homie, yeah that was pretty cool to catch a little nod like that. still feels like I'm just getting started too. Wait til they get a load of what's next :scrutinize:

This Drag Lo buildoff & the Supershow got me stepping my game up for real!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wutup fellas! I've got a few more sheets ready to go. Get at me if you want some. Hooking them up cheap right now. Just $3 ea. shipped for these.

for that Lowrider garage dio... a 4x6 sheet of shop signs, movie posters & LRM centerfolds. I can switch the movie posters out for pretty much anything you can think of, so order a couple of them!









hot rod themed shop signs..









& something I haven't seen anybody bust out with (although I'm sure I'm not the only one).... Owner's Manuals. 
I covered all the major Chevys.. anywhere from some of the bombita years, the tri-fives, all the popular Impala years (58-76), some Vette, Monte Carlo, Camaro, Chevelles, etc..


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

those are awesome! thats a good idea with the owners manuals:thumbsup: now you need registration and insurance cards!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks man.. & hell yeah, that's a good idea. I'll print some of those on regular paper & toss them in along w/ the parking tickets.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Do up some progressive ins cards... Nice work man.... I'll let u know when I get mine


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

sinicle said:


> those are awesome! thats a good idea with the owners manuals:thumbsup: now you need registration and insurance cards!


X2.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Do up some progressive ins cards... Nice work man.... I'll let u know when I get mine


Youza fool.

Hey dig, you might wanna do a lifesize cut out of Flo too, just for Wonderbread. LMAO


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> Youza fool.
> 
> Hey dig, you might wanna do a lifesize cut out of Flo too, just for Wonderbread. LMAO


LMAO! She's gonna be my new wifey.... And the cool shit is, that she won't be able to backtalk me... The quiet ones ae always the freakiest....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

grimreaper69 said:


> Youza fool.
> 
> Hey dig, you might wanna do a lifesize cut out of Flo too, just for Wonderbread. LMAO


:facepalm:LOL. I could probably make one in scale for ya!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:fool2:


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

TIGHT! TIGHT! TIGHT!!! GOTTA GET HOOKED UP W/THIZ ASAP!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

These are looking great,probably be ordering these from you soon!


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> wutup fellas! I've got a few more sheets ready to go. Get at me if you want some. Hooking them up cheap right now. Just $3 ea. shipped for these.
> 
> for that Lowrider garage dio... a 4x6 sheet of shop signs, movie posters & LRM centerfolds. I can switch the movie posters out for pretty much anything you can think of, so order a couple of them!
> 
> ...


simply badass digster ... nice work


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

my bad, I missed some props. Thanks guys! 

Oh yeah, I did do up some insurance cards. & if you have something coming in the mail, I threw some in there


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yo James...







here ya go.. scaled "lifesize" cutout


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

dig_derange said:


> yo James...
> 
> View attachment 481480
> here ya go.. scaled "lifesize" cutout


:shocked::shocked::fool2:


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

:rofl::roflmao: AWESOME


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

U get my last PM bro?! If so,Let me know what u think! Matter of fact,I gotta hit'cha back up later tonight. So look to hear from me


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> yo James...
> 
> View attachment 481480
> here ya go.. scaled "lifesize" cutout


Be better without clothes lol


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Be better without clothes lol


LOL. Photoshop her head on a playmate 



& yeah Stan.. some awesome ideas. I should be able to get on your order next week. I've got 2 big orders to complete first.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Wzup Digs ...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sup bro, I'm still here. just been postin progress on the warriors & LUGK vs Drag Lo Build-off


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

What's up Digs looks like your MIA :werd:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Naw homie,just hes just putting in work on the Supershow builds,trust me theyre gonna blow your fuggin mind


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Naw homie,just hes just putting in work on the Supershow builds,trust me theyre gonna blow your fuggin mind


X2 wuz good D


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

It does, doesn't it! My bad. Totally abandoned my blog here. Blame FB! I need to post my Limelighter Monte on here. 

Other than that, I've got 2 dope ass projects under the radar for the super show right now. So I'll have a shitload to share in about a month. 

I do stay busy! Also been working on organizing a show with at next years Autorama and getting involved with the politics of another major show out here. 

Plus decal work...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

pina's LRM replica said:


> X2 wuz good D


wutup brutha!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Naw homie,just hes just putting in work on the Supershow builds,trust me theyre gonna blow your fuggin mind


thanks man!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

let's see, oh yeah.. got to lend a helping hand in the 1st Warriors buildoff. Very blessed to be part of such an ill team. Pancho on paint, Art on upholstery, Sin on all the crazy details and final assembly & I got to do the motor.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Here's the Limelighter that I finished for the Drag Lo buildoff.






& here's the rest of the squad's entries for the buildoff.. so sick.. LUGK is da SQUAD


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

this one I did early in the year..






thanks to all that voted for it in the Facebook Revell contest.. got this as a prize pack today










wasn't exactly thrilled about the rocket, but my daughter's eyes lit up, "cool!" so she's gonna build it


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I've got these available in decals now too. $7 shipped. these are really detailed and with a little work will fit with the MCG & DM photoetch gauge panels


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Good to know your alright Cemetary Angel asked me bout FB awhile back , I guess eventually everybody will be on FB, Facebook got like my space, great social network with to much drama, anyway keep do'n your thang TTT LUGK gotta come up there and see what's what :thumbsup: Cemetary Angel got your back homie :h5:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lol. Yeah fb can be some extra bullshit you don't need. It's one of the reasons I actually have 2 pages. One under my birth name and a 2nd under my lil alias. It's good to keep one that I can speak freely and a 2nd for family and a professional front. I had some in-laws that like to snoop in and try to start shit... especially when I did the club promoting shit.. oh man, that sucked.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

yo dig man txt me my phone went haywire bout 2 months back and i just got a new one but no numbers so txt me so i can save your number again homie


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

corky said:


> yo dig man txt me my phone went haywire bout 2 months back and i just got a new one but no numbers so txt me so i can save your number again homie


hahaaa.. same here, lost yours too. I'll pm it to you


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Dig, I would to know more about the head/tail lighting of the '70 monte carlo. Is that buried in the build-off?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

sandcast said:


> Dig, I would to know more about the head/tail lighting of the '70 monte carlo. Is that buried in the build-off?



OH SHIT DIG! Show him the wiring diagram you sent me, that shit will keep him guessing for DAYS!!!! Lol


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> OH SHIT DIG! Show him the wiring diagram you sent me, that shit will keep him guessing for DAYS!!!! Lol


LOL


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Here's the diagram Sin drew for me










did the dash too



























battery is from a micro RC helicopter & is rechargeable


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

God damn man, that car is pimped. Love those lights homie.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hahaha! Nah I meant the rat's nest you drew me! Lol


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> Hahaha! Nah I meant the rat's nest you drew me! Lol



Lol. I knew whatcha meant!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> God damn man, that car is pimped. Love those lights homie.


Thanks bro!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Those lights are cool...:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*Voyage to Atlantis*

my bad, almost totally abandoned my LIL blog over here. I know most of you have seen plenty of these, but I'm gonna try & keep up with this one. 

From the Supershow, 1st off it's Voyage to Atlantis...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*The Evil Dead*


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

now to upload all my recent pics to photobucket :happysad:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Killer!!!, man these last 3 kit's ^^^^^ are insane!,Great work homie.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks a lot bro. gonna upload some progress pics here in a few. just waiting on photobucket


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Kool!!, keep em' comin'!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*Evil Dead progress pics*

shout out to the homie Chris G for hooking up this ill ass paint work. The pattern work was all him. I just did the decals & asked for green . He had the vision & I was totally blown away. still gotta get some good pics in the sunlight





































the homie D aka Darin aka dfwr83 put in some work on the suspension for me. The reason this thing actually moves!




























look how thick this thing is..



























frenched 59 Impala tails & got rid of that hump 









how I made the template for the walls














































RIP & respect to Ron Cash for creating this


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*more WIP pics of Evil Dead*










shortened chezoom frame w/ a cut up wagon rod floorpan



























rack for Little Motor Kar Co chroming










original plan for the ls intake..



















cool body jewelry for shift knob










CHROME!!










fresh paint!!














































that couldn't have been a better fit










bomber seat plans



























DOG ATE THE HOOD.. 









not like i could run to the lhs & pick up another

lil fucker actually digested some of it too










moving on, I decided to go w/ a blower, then Eso suggests fuck it, why not 2?!

here's the pyramid I made with some model baking clay




























photoetch fan


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*Evil Dead progress pics (still)*

poseable Jaguar IRS by D! sick work here
































































chezoom dash w/ photoetch bezel & custom gauges



















resin Optimas from 8Ball





































still needs a few more details before showtime... I'll get back to it soon


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bad ass!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Damn! those builds are...wow....just wow...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*Voyage to Atlantis progress pics*

sorry I'm doing this backwards.. had to keep these off here for the Supershow buildoff. just now getting back to my page here

called upon the talents of club brother JC (ofdattx) on the paint here. amazing work here


















love photoetch saw blades!






















































Who knows what that lil button on the floorboard is for?



















handmade steering wheel by Sinicle




























some cool leftovers from Machio's parts box










my 1st Deeks..










PE brakes, calipers & pads


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

headliner


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*random pics*

Dig & his girls in scale next to Sin's Green Harvest










hackshack clear resin goods... gonna have to light some of these up!










love these wheels










future project


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*70 Impala: "No Doz"*

started working on a 70 Impala

New Camaro interior, Chezoom door panels, smoothed out kit dash










23" salt flats









uh oh! another chezoom chassis. now with the full on vette powertrain










discovered a full Camaro bucket would actually work better w/ this chassis, so the other tub is sidelined for a bit









minus the floorboard tho.. thing was deep! maybe I'll replace it w/ some raw metal


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

long term project here..

chop top 65. 




























Steve Zimmerman resin cast Chevy Rallyes










gonna be perfect for this Nova



















scratchbuilt rear suspension with shockwave bags



















narrowed the tubs too




























Here's how I made my shackles


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

need to get back to this one of these days too










& cant wait to start on this


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

EVERYTHING IS JUST WOW,, THE SHACKLES ARE MIND BLOWING..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man page 27 is killer. Lots of great stuff going on, on this page..........but the best is that 67. WoW that's kool lookin. Love it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good up in here dig!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:






:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks fellas! I really appreciate the feedback



halfasskustoms said:


> Man page 27 is killer. Lots of great stuff going on, on this page..........but the best is that 67. WoW that's kool lookin. Love it.


thanks man, yeah I love that 67.. gotta be the most detailed build I've done so far.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

alot of bad ass work in here!!!:wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks Oldskool!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Man page 27 is killer. Lots of great stuff going on, on this page..........but the best is that 67. WoW that's kool lookin. Love it.


X2 But I still think Evil Dead is your best!! You ever want to give her a new home lmk! Lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn bro..simply a cavalcade of awesomeness on this thread.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad asss!!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

:thumbsup: lovin the work up in here


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

diggy's been busy! looks goo in here bro!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> diggy's been busy! looks goo in here bro!



thanks bro.. stay busy!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

found this at a local antique mart. they're asking $35.. debating on getting this still










hmmm.. these are cool too


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

got some paint on the 70










roof is too plain for this one.. working up a Motion hood into this. looks like it might work out. props to Brian "slammedsonoma" for hooking it up with the spare Chevelle hood.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

got my lhs snagging one of these for me too. gonna do one of these in pro-touring style for the common kit at the MCMA Showdown in March..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Im seriously considering doing an updated version of the kit art. Maybe changing the 300 to that movie logo & changing up some of the sponsors. modern hemi, interior and some fresh wheels


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

got my seats from Darin aka dfwr83. These things are sooo clean. Can't wait to bus these out in my next build. Thanks D!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dig_derange said:


> got my seats from Darin aka dfwr83. These things are sooo clean. Can't wait to bus these out in my next build. Thanks D!


ya i got me a set also very nice seats :yes:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

looking good in here!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude Id get that ford wagon.....that fuckers badass.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Full of awesomeness up in here!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> found this at a local antique mart. they're asking $35.. debating on getting this still
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_BUY IT DIG'S
HURREEEEE UP & BUY ...
_


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> got my seats from Darin aka dfwr83. These things are sooo clean. Can't wait to bus these out in my next build. Thanks D!


YEP :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

LOL. thanks fellas. Lorenzo says he wants it. gonna see if I can haggle a lil & pick it up.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Always goin down in here!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> LOL. thanks fellas. Lorenzo says he wants it. gonna see if I can haggle a lil & pick it up.


It'll look good coming out of either corner good luck hope you can get it :thumbsup: in the club you or Cemetary Angel ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

looking hella good in here Dig my nig


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> _HURREEEEE UP & BUY ...
> _


*YOU NO LOOK, YOU BUY. COME ON, GIVE ME MONY*


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> *YOU NO LOOK, YOU BUY. COME ON, GIVE ME MONY*


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> *YOU NO LOOK, YOU BUY. COME ON, GIVE ME MONY*


:roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*55 chrysler 300*

got the body shaved how I want it. removed window trim, drip rails, vent window, door handles, emblems, fins & rescribed door & trunk lines. 










did this console, but not sure if I'm gonna keep it. I followed the width of the tunnel & didn't realize how thick that bitch was










stock front bumper









flipped, filled & shaved










stock rear bumper










flipped, filled & shaved









(still a lil more shaping to do on this one)


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

this is coming along very nicely!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

oh yeah, never posted these here....

modern hemi:










stock dash









shaved!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Diggin that engin digg i know u gonna do ur thang wit it


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> this is coming along very nicely!


X2...cant wait to c the finished product


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> this is coming along very nicely!


thanks Mike!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

COAST2COAST said:


> X2...cant wait to c the finished product


I appreciate it bro. gonna be finishing up the bumpers & figure out what else is getting plated tonight.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Look forward to seeing more of the 55 300 thats going to be bad ass.
What kit is the modern Hemi engine from ??


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

X3 :thumbsup: I really like the pro touring thing, this is gonna look awsome!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks fellas. That Hemi came out of a new Magnum kit. Finishing up the body work right now. Gonna jump over and start my 4 link rear while my superglue/powder filler cures.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good diggy!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

did some more work to the bumpers to bring them in some more. as soon as the weather clears up, they'll be primed & ready for plating..










decided on flipping the bumper back upright. That's what I had shaped it for. flipped tucks it better, but makes the edges slope wrong. regardless it's a hell of an upgrade.










filled these lights & bumper mounts

before:









after:









4 link shackles. made a template on my computer & printed on a clear sticker sheet. laid on some stock tin sheet & follow the lines



























(don't worry, I'll buff this shiny later)

some little screws..










oh yeah, made this too. My daughter's name is Red Moon, so I made this little decal for the tablet she got for Christmas


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

oh wow this build is gona be awsome


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sickness


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks fellas


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats gonna be awhole lotta work done on that one :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Dre1only said:


> Thats gonna be awhole lotta work done on that one :thumbsup:


I know it, probably too much damn work. I need to finish this thing my mid March hno:. that being said, gonna try & get an early start on it tonight. 

Thanks for all the comps fellas


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dig DOIN" the damn thang!! uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Dig DOIN" the damn thang!! uffin:


X2 looking good fam


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*kiddos at the bench..*





































Sonic the Hedgehog & Monster High decals up next


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*rack for chrome plating sent out today*










next one is gonna be ALL resin wheels


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

boxed in steel wheel wells & firewall


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thank you kind sir!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


>


X2 looking real good vice prez much props to d homie digg holdin it down!


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Mad skilz being laid down in here.....


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> boxed in steel wheel wells & firewall


oh damn thats cool!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I appreciate the comps fellas. hoping to get back to this in a cpl days. gotta finish up the paint & interior next.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Get down bro,that's a tight 300


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

It's going DOWN in here ya'll!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dig_derange said:


>


BAD TO THE BONE


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks bro.. more pics coming soon


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

new toys..




























little more color on it..










rear suspension ready for assembly


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

chrome is back... (Little Motor Kar Company. very reliable & fast.)










modified bumpers



















some great stuff on here.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> chrome is back... (Little Motor Kar Company. very reliable & fast.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


build is gonna be off the hook once you get it together Dig...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THAT DASH CAN GO FROM A LEFT SIDE DRIVER TO A RIGHT SIDE DRIVER LOOK:nicoderm: AT IT THAT WILL BE COOL:yes:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> THAT DASH CAN GO FROM A LEFT SIDE DRIVER TO A RIGHT SIDE DRIVER LOOK:nicoderm: AT IT THAT WILL BE COOL:yes:


LOL. not a bad idea. never thought of that. shit, thanks for saying that. almost forgot about mounting the steering box in there


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*progress pics on the 300*

interior mock up before clear coating the dash & console










aluminum pulleys, chrome plated accessory cover, intake oil & transmission pans










pic of the fuel rail


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*clear coat*


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*mock up: getting close now*


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Clean bro much props!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*my girls doing some work too*










my 5 year old did this one..










got somre urethane clear on them too 










this one had to take a bath though.. 1st one. no biggie.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Clean bro much props!


thanks bro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got em sprayin their own huh? nice! i gotta show my boys the girls are puttin in work to get their ass' in gear! LOL!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> got em sprayin their own huh? nice! i gotta show my boys the girls are puttin in work to get their ass' in gear! LOL!


Lol. Yeah, that was their favorite part of it. Picking them out and shooting. They sprayed while I held the model on a stand w/ gloves. Kept it moving for them. Had them do opposite strokes to keep them from doing to heavy a coat. They sprayed the hell out of my arm still..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

that 300 is coming out ill!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

dam dig so it is not just you with a model eye you got your 5 year son doing it hats to you man is he going L.u.g.k ???? dam y'all getting deep my boy


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks fellas. 300 will be done tonight! 

& yeah SB, I have 2 daughters (a 5 & 10 year old). They are starting to see the fun in it. They really enjoyed picking their colors, painting & seeing how cool they turned out. I've got them coming w/ me to a contest. Hopefully it'll encourage them to do more.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

dat's wusup dig 5 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: up bro


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*last bit of progress pics*

photoetch steering wheels are a bitch to put together!










interior complete:



















photoetch brakes. w/ kitbashed calipers










rear end ready to be mounted here. scratchbuilt everything but the actual differential. a lot aluminum in there. 




























Thank you Chris Thobe for this recommendation. lifesaver!










those wheels have a ridiculously large stub to mount it to. had to make some fresh spindles out of stock styrene, aluminum tubing & pins to mount them.



















starting to look good!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*Final Pics*


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

found a link to someone else's pics of the show: http://s375.photobucket.com/albums/txfatboy1/2013%20Showdown%20Model%20show#!cpZZ5QQtppZZ24


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dig_derange said:


>


damn ride came out real clean! 
bad ass rims!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

X2 BRO :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Mate, that 300 is absolutely HORN!!! Brilliant job, and the theme really works for it.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks fellas! I'm really happy with it. Proved myself I could do something cool in 3 months. actually, damn like 2 months :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

next will be a simpler build.. just something fun


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Cant wait to see this.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I been wanting to build one of those golfs! 
Looks like its going to be fun wey!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> next will be a simpler build.. just something fun


where'd you get the wheels?! i need some for a few imports......im likin the euro wheels....been thinking of taking the 17" focals off my 1:1 civic for some 15" BBS style?!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

OFDatTX said:


> I been wanting to build one of those golfs!
> Looks like its going to be fun wey!


yeah, right? maybe that Boricua in me, but I love these little cars. may go ahead & build my Samba too. Wife got that for a cpl years ago & is kinda salty over me not building that yet :facepalm:



hocknberry said:


> where'd you get the wheels?! i need some for a few imports......im likin the euro wheels....been thinking of taking the 17" focals off my 1:1 civic for some 15" BBS style?!


Joe. That'd be cool bro. Here's a link to the ones I got. They used to be easy to find, but I think they are starting to sell out. This dude says it's the last one. Then there are other sets too. : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aoshima-Cus...929981940?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item20d014ddf4


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice! but $21 a set? OUCH!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

dig_derange said:


>


Bit late on the comment.

Clean build,like all the mods you done.
Overall nice work.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Damaged said:


> Bit late on the comment.
> 
> Clean build,like all the mods you done.
> Overall nice work.


Thanks Damaged! 

this one's up next

shapeways frame custom one off by Eso for this 64 Caddy


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

that frame is CRAZY homie! loving it! keep up the good work!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> Thanks Damaged!
> 
> this one's up next
> 
> shapeways frame custom one off by Eso for this 64 Caddy


Damn Dig's let me find out your the one that out bidded me on ebay joking homie, do your thang with that Digs :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dats gonna b a cool build dig are u gonna open d doors an trunk on dis one?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Cant wait to see that one!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Dre1only said:


> Damn Dig's let me find out your the one that out bidded me on ebay joking homie, do your thang with that Digs :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Lol. Nah probably not. Bought this one about a year ago. 

N yeah bro, gonna open this one up.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

JC, this one's going to feature those seats you created ;-)


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

dig_derange said:


>


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


>



Lol. Thanks Sr. Siete!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Since we both have some GTi projects on the horizon, here's some inspiration...






http://www.canibeat.com/2013/03/ultimate-dubs-2013-coverage-uk/


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks for that link. Lot's of cool ones in there. Makes me wanna make a small fleet now!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I haven't started mine yet because I haven't received my big bumper kit from Strada Sports yet. It's been two months and I've heard nothing. :dunno: :angry:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


> I haven't started mine yet because I haven't received my big bumper kit from Strada Sports yet. It's been two months and I've heard nothing. :dunno: :angry:


damn 2 months. I looked that site up. I forgot about that one. It's kinda hard to navigate if you don't know what your looking for. Those bumpers look pretty cool. was thinking the stock bumpers would still be a good choice.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, I filed a claim with Paypal. Gonna go stock as well.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


>


That's dope! That the one you're doing? Turns out I've got a 2nd to build in black now


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I have no idea what color it will be :dunno: I found a picture of one on Instagram that had the honeycomb Trans Am wheels on it. Sick as hell. :yes:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


> I have no idea what color it will be :dunno: I found a picture of one on Instagram that had the honeycomb Trans Am wheels on it. Sick as hell. :yes:


Oh shit, that's gotta be crazy


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

photoetch saw blades man..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Neva Dugg Disco !you stepped da game up Digg.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Chit, now I wanna start on mine!! But I won't. Lol.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

machio said:


> Neva Dugg Disco !you stepped da game up Digg.


:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Now dats gonna look real good homie i can already see it!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Pina, wasn't even planning on opening it up originally, but it had to be done. This will be my personal build of the year bro. Eso sent me some of his 3d printed hinges to try out on it next. Gonna be cool


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wutup fellas! been bust w/ some new decal projects, but have been trying to get some build time in. Ended up starting a little assembly line.. having fun!!

this guy's about ready for primer. just waiting on a hood for it. didnt realize my donor kit was missing it.



2 Novas.. chop top in the front.





just got some fresh foil. this quick curbside might get finished this weekend if all goes well. sitting on those 23" smoothies & pegasus tires. 



oh yeah this one gets foil next too. doing this curbside too. 



59 caddy in the back there too LOL. okay maybe too many projects on the tv dinner tray



just got these in from Germany too. thanks to Daniel Muller..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thats one hot looking Nova man, love the roof chop, really tuffens it up lots. Great work on all of them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

your 1964 caddy what you gonna do with the front seats or let me ask you is your front designed the same as the back my front is biskit tucked and the back is diamond :dunno:


dig_derange said:


> JC, this one's going to feature those seats you created ;-)


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> wutup fellas! been bust w/ some new decal projects, but have been trying to get some build time in. Ended up starting a little assembly line.. having fun!!
> 
> this guy's about ready for primer. just waiting on a hood for it. didnt realize my donor kit was missing it.
> 
> ...


Ok Digs I see you fam I'm dig'n the el'dog bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sick rides, homie. Nothing like a black Caddy.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks Tonio, Deecee. Yeah, I'm feelin those Novas. Gonna build both so I have regrets on options.. A or B? will be A & B =D



Dre1only said:


> your 1964 caddy what you gonna do with the front seats or let me ask you is your front designed the same as the back my front is biskit tucked and the back is diamond :dunno:


I hadn't paid attention to see if they match. I know it's diamond in the back. I think you're right. I'm cutting the bench out & going with 4 buckets. Planning to use the resin copies of Darin's series.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

bugs-one said:


> Sick rides, homie. Nothing like a black Caddy.


:werd:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

bugs-one said:


> Sick rides, homie. Nothing like a black Caddy.


Took the words outta my mouth


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice projects wey !


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

That Black caddy is gangster!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I appreciate all the comps.. hoping to get some work done this weekend on them. Been busy turning out decal projects so I can reinvest that into the hobby. 

LMK if you need anything: https://www.facebook.com/groups/detailjunkees/


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

so decided on forcing myself into completing a build by entering a little 30 day buildoff for them Hobby Mafia cats. trying to rep hard for not only LUGK but for the entire LIL fam.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice project dig i likes :thumbsup:


What seats r those? :cheesy:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Those seats in the '62 Imp are kick ass


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks fellas! I felt like I was cheating using those seats because I did the same trick on a 55 Chevy. I have a bunch of seats, those just seem to suit it best. They come in the AMT Fairlane & 70 Superbee kits (probably others too)


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Im in love with that 62 already


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Aww Shit ,I see you misplaced the grill Digg.nice build.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah its lookin good fam


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Yessir &that frame is a killa!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

machio said:


> Aww Shit ,I see you misplaced the grill Digg.nice build.


LOL


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

nice project fam always digg ur lowrod builds!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks bro. got some paint on it over the wknd. gonna do the trim, clear, & then I'll post some pics.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

& found the grille!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

alright.. done with that photoetch artwork for now. feels good to work on some plastic again. that 62 I started ended up in a bath, so onto the next one on my to do list.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Love the frame for the nova brotha. where did u get those rally wheels????


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks bro. Those are by Steven Zimmerman. You can find him on Facebook. Got some aluminum rings on their way this week to really set em off. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nova's looking good, Dig.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

x2 fam gettin down dig, in them get it? lol ha ha just jkn on sum good green


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looks like some good projects I've since abandoned. Need to get back to those.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dig_derange said:


> looks like some good projects I've since abandoned. Need to get back to those.


:yes: :wave:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

freshly built 64 with the club brother Paul's Monte


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

next on the bench..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

little youtube promo spot for my product line by Dr. Cranky


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

39 looks dope dig :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking verry dope fam props!


----------

